#ubuntu-charlas 2010-01-23
<squinky>  
<JuanCarlosPaco> Ya entro el BOT que hace los LOGs
<JuanCarlosPaco> gegls from outer space
<mario_> hello
<mario_> parece que llegue tarde al evento
<JuanCarlosPaco> hai wazup
<JuanCarlosPaco> temprano un par de horas
<mario_> XD
<Oakenfold> me webie d horario :D
<Oakenfold> ubuntulog ta grabando :O
<robertsteve06> holas
<robertsteve06> probando emphaty
<robertsteve06> respondan pes
<robertxubuntu> holas
<robertxubuntu> y como se supone q escucho las conferencias
<fires> hola..que yo sepa es todo escrito
<fires> si me equivoco..me podrian corregir
<fires> por favor
<fires> ;)
<robertxubuntu> jajaj
<robertxubuntu> al menos se que funciona el chgat
<robertxubuntu> aya todos es por aca no mas
<robertxubuntu> tons
<robertxubuntu> bueno a ver q  sale
<affar-AT> buenos dias
<peixera> ya keda menos
<peixera> :)
<barrabass> buenos días, ¿Alguien me puede informar de a que hora empiezan las charlas sobre Ubuntu?
<ZhEnOnX-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<barrabass> ZhEnOnX-,  thanks
<toni__> a las 16:00 horas
<affar-AT> 17h Madrid, no?
<toni__> bueno, en la web pone 16:00 UTC
<toni__> así que cierto, a las 17:00
<barrabass> entonces es a las cuatro o a las cinco?
<ZhEnOnX-> 16:00H
<affar-AT> barrabass 17:00 España Peninsula
<Panoramix77> Buenas tardes a todos
<Ein[Damian]> Buen dia Panoramix
<Ein[Damian]> De donde vienes? de Ubuntu uruguay?
<Panoramix77> No, soy espanol. Ahora mismo estoy en Salalah (Oman)
<sutek> buenas, ¿puedo hacer una pregunta?
<affar-AT> Oman, si que estas lejos
<Ein[Damian]> Hablaba de que comunidad panoramix! quien te trajo aqui?!
<Ein[Damian]> Hola sutek, cual es la pregunta!
<Panoramix77> Estoy en Launchpad y he visto el comentario
<affar-AT> no será muy temprano para las personas de sudamerica?
<affar-AT> para los españoles es buena hora, pero no lo veo muy bien para otros paises
<sutek> Conoceis algun programa para conectar a un Windows 2003, es un servidor dedicado ovh. Tengo el RemoteDesktop Client pero no es compatible al 100%
<Panoramix77> Además me gusta enterarme de este tipo de eventos. Para vosotros será muy temprano
<tavocreador> verdad
<Panoramix77> En Omán son las 18:32 h.
<Ein[Damian]> 11:31 tengo yo!
<affar-AT> en spain 14:33
<affar-AT> Ein[Damian] de donde eres?
<Ein[Damian]> Uruguay
<affar-AT> muy bien, esto va pareciendo la ONU :P
<Panoramix77> Bueno chicos, os dejo que voy a tomar algo. Nos vemos a las 16:00 UTC. Un saludo a todos!!!
<affar-AT> ciao
<affar-AT> cuidado con el calor
<Ein[Damian]> Nos vemos!!
<Ein[Damian]> Y uds, de donde vienen??
<affar-AT> yo vi una noticia en Genbeta hace 1 semana sobre el evento este
<Ein[Damian]> yo lo lei en ubuntu uruguay mas o menos eso, 1 semana
<tavocreador> yo lo leí en ubuntunoticias
<Ein[Damian]> La lista es falta y miente en la cantidad de user que estan presente?? jaja, que OS usan en sus maquinas??
<Ein[Damian]> #falsa
<affar-AT> yo tengo Ubuntu en portatil y Win7 en sobremesa
<affar-AT> no puedo estar sin poder jugar en Steam :P
<Ein[Damian]> jaja nah, yo vengo tengo Fedora 12 y manejense, hace mas de 1 año que no toco wintendo
<Ein[Damian]> vos tavocreador?!?!
<tavocreador> yo tengo 2 ubuntu y debian
<tavocreador> y un servidor con ubuntu
<affar-AT> habeis probado Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha2?
<affar-AT> es increible la mejora al arrancar, eso de quitar HAL ha sido una gran idea
<Ein[Damian]> servidor en ubuntu?? por el soporte?
<Ein[Damian]> se viene con grandes mejoras visuales dicen
<affar-AT> parece que van entrando
<radiux1> listo.!Se pronostica un buen dia...para charlar.!
<affar-AT> quien es el jefe del local?
<radiux1> creo q aun no llega.!
<affar-AT> como buen hispano, dormira la siesta :P
<Ein[Damian]> jaja
<affar-AT> este parece jefe
<radiux1> creo por el momento esta en plena merienda.! :-D
<affar-AT> vaya nombrecito :P
<affar-AT> yo tengo una duda, a ver si sabeis algo
<affar-AT> todo lo que se hable aqui lo colgaran en alguna pagina?
<Ein[Damian]> por lo que tengo entendido no, pero puedes hacerlo tu jajaja
<radiux1> me supongo que lo haran...
<Ein[Damian]> yo talvez hable con pablo y le pida la info para subirla a fedora uruguay cuando termine todo esto
<affar-AT> estaría bien para aquellos que no puedan asistir, no sepan, se hayan olvidado o incluso los que ni se han enterado
<affar-AT> ehh, fedora es la competencia :P
<andresmujica> pues tecnicamente  ubuntulog debe estar registrando
<andresmujica> pero no veo el log en la pagina..
<Ein[Damian]> si ya tenemos al de reporte de bugs presente!! jaja -------> 22.00 UTC Reporte de Bugs, Participar en el BugSquad - Andres Mujica
<Ein[Damian]> ¡
<andresmujica> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<andresmujica> yap
<Ein[Damian]> jaja hee que problema hay.. es soft libre jaja
<andresmujica> en ese link estan las charlas
<Ein[Damian]> buen dia Andres !
<andresmujica> hola Ein[Damian]
<affar-AT> gracias andres
<affar-AT> era lo que buscaba :D
<andresmujica> y en este link las de ingles  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<Ein[Damian]> tambien esta en la wiki de ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<affar-AT> voy a espiar a los ingleses, a ver que se cuecen
<affar-AT> esta moderado su canal
<smw> hola a todos !
<affar-AT> hola smw
<Ein[Damian]> Hola!
<smw> habra alguna pausa durante el "cursillo" ?
<Ein[Damian]> Noo uno tras otro, ni agua le dan pobre gente.
<affar-AT> para ir a tomar cafe y fumarse el cigarrito :P
<smw> :))
<Ein[Damian]> esclavizados por la comunidad libre jaja
<affar-AT> jajaja, esa es buena
<smw> pues en este caso voy a comer otra vez.. :))
<Ein[Damian]> es recomendable jaja
<rOdMonT-GT> Hola a todos!
<Ein[Damian]> !Hola
<smw> hola rOdMonT-GT
<Aldo> Hola!
<rOdMonT-GT> a estas horas de la mañana esperando!!!!!!!!!!
<rOdMonT-GT> jajaja
<Aldo> jajaja
<rOdMonT-GT> que bueno
<Ein[Damian]> no se nos valla a pasar la hora jaja
<rOdMonT-GT> la esclavitud del software libre
<smw> alguna diploma o algo por haber estado presente ? :))
<rOdMonT-GT> tienes razón Damian
<Aldo> mejor que la esclavitud al propietario
<affar-AT> de LP1
<affar-AT> o LP1/2
<smw> :))
<rOdMonT-GT> no vaya a ser que me levante a las 9:59
<smw> en serio ??
<andresmujica>  diego o pablo estaran por aqui??
<Ein[Damian]> deberian, pablo tiene que hablar primer ojaja
<affar-AT> entraran a ultima hora, habra teloneros?
<andresmujica> con el comando date -u en una consola pueden ver la hora en UTC
<andresmujica> date -u
<andresmujica> sáb ene 23 14:04:33 UTC 2010
<rOdMonT-GT> date -u
<Ein[Damian]> grande, buen dato jaja
<affar-AT> date -U
<rOdMonT-GT> ?
<andresmujica> es decir si en dos horas no aparecen nos preocupamos :)
<rOdMonT-GT> pero no creo que sea donde escribes para hablar!!!
<rOdMonT-GT> jaja
<andresmujica> el comando se ejecuta en la consola.
<andresmujica> :)
<rOdMonT-GT> jajaja
<rOdMonT-GT> :-))
<Ein[Damian]> date -u
<Ein[Damian]> xDD
<affar-AT> fail
<Ein[Damian]> FAIL xDD
<rOdMonT-GT> es muñequito parace operador de call-center :-))
<rOdMonT-GT> jajaja
<Ein[Damian]> es un chinito :D
<affar-AT> msdos tendra ese comando? que estoy en el eje del mal :P
<Ein[Damian]> uuuuuuuuuy FAIL!
<rOdMonT-GT> no ms-dos no tiene ese comando
<rOdMonT-GT> solo tiene "date"
<Aldo> alguien sabe por casualidad como usar el IRC en Pidgin? que por web se hace raro usar el irc
<Ein[Damian]> yo uso chatzilla
<Ein[Damian]> pero desde pidgin es facil
<rOdMonT-GT> nop!
<Ein[Damian]> ya te alcanzo un tuto xD
<Aldo> ok, gracias mil
<affar-AT> tampoco powershell :P
<affar-AT> mejor xchat
<radiux1> muy facil,
<Aldo> o dios, que facil
<radiux1> desde piggin..
<Aldo> ya lo he hecho, gracias e todos modos
<Aldo> es que no podia poner espacios en el usuario xD
<radiux1> mmmm.. cierto.!
<Ein[Damian]> babosos de xchat jaja
<affar-AT> o mirc por wine
<rOdMonT-GT> pero si tan bonito que es usar IRC via web o java!!!!
<Ein[Damian]> bueno, pero mirc es otra categoria. es el abuelo de los padres de esta generacion. igual nah
<rOdMonT-GT> y facil
<affar-AT> que tiempos con el mirc en los 90
<Aldo> oh mierda, me olvidé de que iba con unos amigos al cine
<affar-AT> diles que no puedes :P
<Aldo> hombre, aun quedan dos horas, me da de sobras
<Ein[Damian]> ve y llora por los rincones mientras terminas de ver la peli
<rOdMonT-GT> diles que tienes una reunión a las 16:00 UTC
<affar-AT> pero no digas que es por Linux, dile que chateas con una chica salida :P
<rOdMonT-GT> :-))
<Ein[Damian]> y dile que se llama linx y es de checoslovaquia
<affar-AT> xD
<rOdMonT-GT> jaja
<Ein[Damian]> para mandar fruta mandamos todos jaja
<radiux1> :-D
<rOdMonT-GT> no mejor que sea de rusia!!!
<rOdMonT-GT> :-D
<affar-AT> si es de rusia pueden pensar que es de pago y quiere casarse con el :P
<rOdMonT-GT> jaja
<rOdMonT-GT> no vayan a pensar que las de TATU?
<affar-AT> esas aun existen?
<rOdMonT-GT> :-D
<rOdMonT-GT> claro que existen, sino ya hubieran hecho funeral no???
<ubuntu__> mira que facil, en 1min instale el xchat en ubuntu
<ubuntu__> xD
<ubuntu__> solo probaba
<radiux1> muy bueno, xchat.
<rOdMonT-GT> yo lo instalalé en 59 segundos!!!!!!!!
<rOdMonT-GT> no mentiras!!
<affar-AT> en windows tardaria 5min en entrar a mirc, buscar el instalador, bajar... bla bla bla
<affar-AT> y encima de pago
<affar-AT> jajaja, es que soy torpe :P
<aldomann> los repositorios son uno de los mejores inventos de la historia de la informática
<affar-AT> te doy la razon y la doblo
<affar-AT> un grandisimo invento, salvo que tardan demasiado en actualizar novedades
<affar-AT> vease caso firefox 3.6
<affar-AT> y otros programas de menor concurrencia
<aldomann> sí, pero es por que mozilla no se encarga de ello
<Ein[Damian]> los repositorios son una exelente invencion, pero para el usuario online. todavia estan puteando los que no tienen internet. Lo que sobre sale ahora son esos backups que existen, son buen software.
<aldomann> si tubiese un equipo dedicado a linux y sus repositorios
<aldomann> crear paquetes en .rpm y en .deb
<aldomann> sería otra cosa
<rOdMonT-GT> cierto Damian!
<radiux1> son muy buenos, es un gran escape , ya que dejas de cargar con tantos paquetes a instalar (en el caso de win)y solo te dedicas a conectarte al mejor server.. y listo..
<affar-AT> mozilla pone su paquete universal y que se las arreglen los demas (ubuntu en nuestro caso)
<affar-AT> y es verdad, Ubuntu necesita de Internet
<affar-AT> (debates pre-charla)
<aldomann> pero eso es por que hay actualizacion constante
<affar-AT> alguien tiene que decir que los repositorios no valen, para asi entrar en una discusion interesante
<rOdMonT-GT> ojalá ubiese una distro de ubuntu en DVD, para aquellos que no tienen internet!!!!!
<aldomann> por qué no lo necesita windows (internet constante) pues por que se actualiza cada medio siglo
<affar-AT> sino nos estamos dando la razon todo el rato :P
<rOdMonT-GT> ya que traen mas cosas!
<radiux1> pero para eso...puedes usar las repos en iso que hay en algunos sitios .. son bastante utilizables o crear el tuyo.. desde aptcd.
<rOdMonT-GT> cierto aldomann, pero windows no NECESITA actualizar de obligacion
<neskk> ignore #ubuntu-charlas CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS
<Ein[Damian]> las iso de dvd son buena opcion, pero igual tenes que conseguirlos descargandolos, lo cual si no tienes internet es un laburito conseguirlo.
<affar-AT> bien nesk, ahi falta un palo :P
<Ein[Damian]> jaja
<rOdMonT-GT> si pero media vez las tienes...
<affar-AT> yo quiero saber cuando las webcam Orbit para Acer no necesiten de un master en informatica para hacerlo funcionar en ubuntu
<Ein[Damian]> JAjajJAAJ
<affar-AT> tengo esperanza en los proximos kernel
<rOdMonT-GT> buen punto!
<aldomann> y que me dices de la Broadcom BCM4311
<aldomann> llevo más de medio año intentando instalar mi tarjeta inalámbrica
<rOdMonT-GT> jaja
<rOdMonT-GT> talvez no sirve!!! :-))
<affar-AT> eso es peor que lo mio, sin webcam puedo vivir
<smw> empieza a las 17:00 hora española?
<radiux1> ah!  estaria de maravilla que pudieras hacer jalar la camara sin tantos problemas..
<aldomann> sí
<affar-AT> si señor
<smw> gracias..
<smw> ;)
<affar-AT> [15:24] <affar-AT> si señor
<affar-AT> queda menos
<Ein[Damian]> son todos comandantes aca?? que miedito
<aldomann> menos, pero aun queda la hostia de tiempo
<affar-AT> jeje
<rOdMonT-GT> ni que soldados hubieran acá!!! jaja
<affar-AT> aun nos podemos echar una siestecita
<smw> hasta la 1 de la mañana..pff...yo he dormido muy poco anoche ;))
<affar-AT> y en sudamerica aun les dara tiempo de comer
<smw> :))
<andresmujica> apenas desayunaba :)
<aldomann> a mi me da tiempo para ir al cine y volver a la segunda charla
<Ein[Damian]> que drama el de la comida y la siesta jaja
<smw> :))
<smw> hay muy poca gente no?
<affar-AT> a ver si vuelve el de Oman, asi tenemos de varios continentes
<Ein[Damian]> vallan todos de compras ahora y luego comen tranquilo si dejar de perder la mirada
<affar-AT> nos quedaria africa y oceania
<rOdMonT-GT> hagan como si estuvieran en el cine!!!! popcorns, gaseosas y viendo la charla!!!
<affar-AT> rOdMonT-GT yo estoy con un redbull, imaginate :P
<rOdMonT-GT> jaja
<Ein[Damian]> pah, tan temprano ya jaja
<aldomann> venga, me voy al cine
<rOdMonT-GT> que temprano
<aldomann> suerte con la charla
<rOdMonT-GT> te vas a poner electrico
<affar-AT> cine mañanero
<Ein[Damian]> Suerte aldo
<affar-AT> lo suyo es un cafe, pero no apetece hacerlo
<smw> yo llevo 3 ya...
<Ein[Damian]> ya vuelvo, consigo un psicologo y que de charla
<affar-AT> pero tienen que ser cafes de verdad, expresso
<andresmujica> hola DiegoTc
<rOdMonT-GT> ja mejor un mocca o capuchino!!
<radiux1> yo apenas voy por mi capucchino.:!!
<DiegoTc> hola andresmujica
<radiux1> :)
<affar-AT> no hay nadie de colombia? asi nos dice como se hace un buen cafe de verdad
<rOdMonT-GT> de colombia???
<andresmujica> affar-AT: yo soy de Colombia
<affar-AT> claro, el mejor cafe del mundo
<Ein[Damian]> te hable de bugs y de cafe, ya esta todo pronto.
<neskk> es posible instalar ubuntu en un todo en uno con pantalla multitactil?
<andresmujica> pues el mejor cafe del mundo es el que mas te guste :).. en mi caso el de mi esposa es el mejor del mundo :)
<affar-AT> jajaja, andresmujica, esa respuesta es politicamente correcta y no vale :P
<neskk> como el  MSI Wind Top AE2010
<affar-AT> neskk quizas por los botones, te sirva alguna distribución arreglada de Ubuntu
<Ein[Damian]> Buen dia Pablo
<affar-AT> Ubuntu MIX o similar
<affar-AT> y con teclado virtual
<PabloRubianes> Buenas buenas
<PabloRubianes> me levante un tanto tarde Ein[Damian]
<troniko> hola buenas
<Ein[Damian]> ya estabamos preocupados jaja
<affar-AT> hola pablo
<radiux1> buen dia.!!
<neskk> ok affar-AT, lo voy a investigar esta distro
<neskk> hola PabloR....
<neskk> hola PabloR
<andresmujica> hola PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> Hola andresmujica
<affar-AT> neskk
<affar-AT> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<PabloRubianes> y neskk
<affar-AT> yo creo que seria algo así, pero ese no se si te valdria
<neskk> los drivers de wacom funcion bien con estas multitactil
<affar-AT> lo mejor, y si tienes buena conexión, es que te bajes las distros y hagas un live-usb con un pendrive
<affar-AT> asi pruebas que tal va y si te convence, lo instalas y si no, lo borras y pruebas otro
<Ein[Damian]> esas imagenes son de gnome-shell, o me equiboco? =/
<neskk> me parece buena idea
<Ein[Damian]> Hola prueba :D jaja
<rOdMonT-GT> hola prueba!!! jaja :-D
<troniko> hola, estoy probando que jamas he entrado en una sala de IRC y no consigo configurar empathy
<Ein[Damian]> Pablo, tenes tanto para decir en la introduccion?? es una hora, te prendo una vela por las dudas?
<neskk> esta que me dices es un poco como ubuntu-remix
<neskk> ??
<radiux1> JAJAJA
<andresmujica> bueno ya vamos 25 !!! casi el 10% de -classroom
<affar-AT> neskk la verdad es que no tengo muchas experiencia quitando de ubuntu, he probado ubuntu remix en un acer one y contento, pero e nun tactil no te sabria decir
<affar-AT> deberiamos tener mas usuarios
<affar-AT> cuantos hispano hablantes hay?
<affar-AT> 1000 millones?
<affar-AT> 600 habra
<neskk> lo pruebo y te digo algo
<andresmujica> hmm muchos...   seria interesante obtener un estimado de usuarios de habla hispana en Ubuntu...
<affar-AT> neskk, que dispositivo tactil usas?
<andresmujica> de pronto halando data de launchpad..
<Ein[Damian]> pero no son solo de ubuntu los que caen aca :P
<Ein[Damian]> sera el dia de ubuntu, peeero :P
<rOdMonT-GT> ps no hay un estimado de cuantos usan ubuntu
<andresmujica> bueno, si es verdad eso.
<Ein[Damian]> yo estoy con Fedora che... ya tienen uno menos
<andresmujica> hehe
<rOdMonT-GT> apenas si hay con eso de ubuntu-counter o launchpad
<affar-AT> yo lo que si veo es que la mayoria de la ayuda en Internet es de sudamerica
<affar-AT> de España hay poca cosa
<neskk> he probado con bamboo touch de wacom
<neskk> yo estoy en españa
<toni__> yo también estoy en españa
<affar-AT> si yo tambien
<toni__> concretamente en valencia capital
<Ein[Damian]> Algun latinioamericano ??
<neskk> de Madrid al celo
<Ein[Damian]> :(
<andresmujica> o/
<affar-AT> estaria bien una falla de una ventana de Windows :P
<neskk> upss, cielo
<affar-AT> neskk celo tambien, como entren unas chicas veras :P
<toni__> Jajajja,..bueno lo de la falla....
<neskk> con pantallazo azul
<neskk> y billy el niño (gates pa los mortales) con cara de empanao
<affar-AT> y una bola de colores, del cuelgue de MAC
<affar-AT> aunque eso seria muy friki
<neskk> un poco si
<affar-AT> eso si, los fanboys te persiguen con unas antorchas fijo fijo :P
<neskk> falla anonima con avatar
<neskk> por si acaso
<affar-AT> ya tenemos jefe
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenidos al canal de charlas de la Comunidad Hispano Parlante de Ubuntu - Proximo Evento 23 de Enero 16:00 UTC - Feliz día - Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<troniko> tt
<affar-AT> el 23 de Enero quedará para siempre como día de Ubuntu?
<m4v> PabloRubianes: pingneame cuando falten 10min para empezar así mando un anuncio en los canales *-es
<PabloRubianes> m4v: dale
<Ein[Damian]> Andres ahora nos mira como saboreando sus poderes y dandose de importante. fuimos.
<affar-AT> jajaja
<affar-AT> todo el mundo callado
<andresmujica> :|
<czam> hola a todos
<DiegoTc> affar-AT, dejame averiguo eso
<Ein[Damian]> Buenas tardes czam
<czam> aca son Buenos Dias
<andresmujica> hola czam
<Ein[Damian]> aca son 12:53 es de tarde :P
<troniko> hola
<czam> 9:54am
<DiegoTc> 8.55
<czam> andresmujica hola compañero
<Ein[Damian]> todos con diferentes horarios andamos
<affar-AT> el de Oman estara sobre las 19horas
<DiegoTc> si fue la mejor hora para que pudieramos estar todos y dar inicio
<affar-AT> 19horas de España
<radiux3> aca en Mexico-Gdl esta en 8:57 am
<troniko> en España casi las 16:00
<affar-AT> que temprano por mexico
<rOdMonT-GT> Guatemala 8:57 am
<czam> Bueno, que bien que haya gente de todos lados
<rOdMonT-GT> wow! hay 4 radiux!!!!
<juan_> Hola a todos
<Morel> Hola todos...
<rOdMonT-GT> Hola juan_
<rOdMonT-GT> Hola Morel
<affar-AT> a  ver si aparece alguien de Australia
<Morel> no me funciona el comando /ignore que indican en la página...
<Andphe> -56 min ?
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenidos al canal de charlas de la Comunidad Hispano Parlante de Ubuntu - Proximo Evento 23 de Enero 16:00 UTC - Feliz día - Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu - Para preguntar por favor #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<PabloRubianes> si Andphe
<Andphe> ok, gracias
<juank> Buenos días a todos
<andresmujica> ya vamos 30 personas.. superamos ampliamente el 10% de -classroom :)
<andresmujica> quien tiene twitter /identi.ca/facebook ??
<radiux3> yeah!!!
<andresmujica> para que promocionen e inviten a este link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<affar-AT> si eso metemos bots y asi parece que tenemos mas :P
<rOdMonT-GT> yo lo promocione en mi blog!!! http://rodmont.blogspot.com/2010/01/dia-del-usuario-ubuntu.html
<DiegoTc> Andphe, solo faltan 51 min
<andresmujica> hahaha
<rOdMonT-GT> http://rodmont.co.cc/2010/01/dia-del-usuario-ubuntu.html
<affar-AT> yo envie un mensaje a genbeta, que tiene gran cantidad de usuarios, a ver si ponen algo en portada
<rOdMonT-GT> corrio por las listas de ubuntu-gt
<PabloRubianes> ya mande a los 3 andresmujica
<radiux3> ya somos 33
<rOdMonT-GT> oigan!!! y no se suponia que el canal ubuntu-charlas-chat era para hablar como lo hacemos ahora?????
<affar-AT> eso existe?
<rOdMonT-GT> si existe!
<PabloRubianes> rOdMonT-GT: TUvimos que cambiar el horario ayer en to blog esta el viejo :-( no pudimos avisar a tiempo
<affar-AT> quieres que entremos para hackearnos :P
<j053d> buenos dias comunidad geek, saludos a todos los ubuntuneanos/ubunteros, debianitas, fedoritas y demas familias y allegados.
<andresmujica> rOdMonT-GT:  de hecho si, y seguramente ahora que inicien las sesiones este canal sera solo para dictar la charla
<rOdMonT-GT> ah bueno
<PabloRubianes> todavia no empezo el evento pueden hablar por aca
<ubuntu_chile_tco> Hola a Todos.... acabo de Ingresar.. porque no existe dialogo por parte del Relator.. tal como se ve en el cronogram de actividaes ??
<juan_> Hola, j053d
<rOdMonT-GT> de todos modos el PIRC en mi blog lo tengo conectado a los dos canales!!!!
<andresmujica> ubuntu_chile_tco: faltan aprx 45 minutos para iniciar
<j053d> pregunta, a que hora empieza (hora de que pais) por favor para medir el tiempo.
<andresmujica> en una consola pueden ejecutar date -u con lo que obtienen la hora UTC, en UTC inicia a las 16:00
<radiux3> exacto , para tomar otro cafe mientras inicia.!
<PabloRubianes> j053d: en donde estas?
<ubuntu_chile_tco> Andres.. pero deberian publicar auqello en la pagina Web.. asi uno sabria con certeza y se programaria !!!
<j053d> Venezuela PabloRubianes.
<PabloRubianes> empieza en 45 min +o-
<j053d> ok, perdon url para ver el cronograma del canal, la agenda/contenido del dia por asi decirlo.
<PabloRubianes> j053d: 11:30 creo
<andresmujica> haciendole clic a la hora en el horario del wiki te sale la hora en tu ciudad
<PabloRubianes> esta en el topic
<j053d> gracias PabloRubianes en 45 min aprox para mi.
<j053d> ok, subo a ver, estoy por irssi.
<jackmola> h
<j053d> esta muy bien la agenda, me interesa los equivalentes, saber que hardware funcionara antes de adquirirlo y el de bugs.
* DiegoTc changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to:  Bienvenidos al canal de charlas de la Comunidad Hispano Parlante de Ubuntu - Proximo Evento 23 de Enero 16:00 UTC - Feliz día - Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu - Para preguntar por favor #ubuntu-charlas-chat Cuando se vaya marchar del canal POR FAVOR LLENAR LA ENCUESTA DE EVALUACION DEL DIA DEL USUARIO UBUNTU http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<xangua> :)
<crowered> :O)
<rOdMonT-GT> :-))
<DiegoTc> 41 personas :D
<Ein[Damian]> volvi, fallas tecnicas jaja
<luis__> hay alguien por aqui
<DiegoTc> si
<rOdMonT-GT> habmeos un montón!!!!!!!!
<clan> Hello! how are you smv
<xangua> esto empieza a las 10¿¿
<DiegoTc> si
<DiegoTc> 16 utc
<rOdMonT-GT> the king of fighters!!!!!!!!!!! iori?
<rOdMonT-GT> jaja
<rOdMonT-GT> :-))
<rOdMonT-GT> :-D
<affar-AT> podrian poner musica para amenizar la espera
<iori> hola a que hora exacta empiezaq la charla
<rOdMonT-GT> jaja
<affar-AT> en 30min
<rOdMonT-GT> como asi q música???
<rOdMonT-GT> jaja
<luis__> jajaj
<affar-AT> musica friki, que cosas tienes :P
<j053d> perdon una pregunta, es la primera vez que se hace esto? (por irc).
<Chorlito> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<iori> no esto ya tiene rato haciendose
<Chorlito> vengo a la charla vishte
<Ein[Damian]> este dia del usuario creo que si. pero charlas siempre hay de todo tipo
<Ein[Damian]> el dia del usuario si??
<j053d> veo que en los logs de freenode si esta el log de este canal, excelente en caso de no poder estar todo el tiempo, pero ya veremos.
<iori> que onda comenten algo
<PabloRubianes> j053d: cual es el link de eso?
<andresmujica>  hemos llegado al 20%  !!!   :) uhu!!
<xangua> 20%¿
<luis__> a que horas es la charla
<j053d> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/23/
<andresmujica> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<iori> esperar empieza en 25 minutos
<j053d> ubuntu-charlas en .html y el .txt
<Ein[Damian]> en 30 min luis
<andresmujica> xangua: comparando contra los 223 personas que estan asistiendo a -classroom
<iori> que pasa gente
<PabloRubianes> j053d: igual despues los vamos a pasar a la wiki
 * j053d piensa, que asi podra publicar en su blog los temas de interes tocados aqui en este dia de gente de habla castellana.
<iori> alguien sabe de que se tratara esto
<j053d> gracias PabloRubianes
<Ein[Damian]> iori: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<bollullera> Hola ubunteros
<iori> gracias
<iori> hola
<DiegoTc> PODREMOS LLEGAR A 100 PERSONAS??
<Ein[Damian]> Buenas
<DiegoTc> Buenas Ein[Damian]
<bollullera> de que van estas charlas??
<iori> gracias damian ya cheque todo
<Ein[Damian]> exelente
<iori> oyes me interesan todas
<Ein[Damian]> bollullera: revisa el link que tire recien ahi dice.
<bollullera> ok gracias Ein[Damian]
<iori> ya quisiera unas charlas asi en el tecnologico de acapulco, mexico
<cjohnston> hola
<PabloRubianes> cjohnston: I think you don't speak spanish :P
<iori>  why?
<cjohnston> como estas?
<anuxi> buenas tardes ^^
<iori> bien y vos
<cjohnston> bien
<PabloRubianes> el es parte del UserDays- dia del usuario en ingles
<iori> oh disculpame
<affar-AT> viene a espiar :P
<andresmujica> hi cjohnston
<iori> claro espia lo kieras
<_marx_> yo tambien
<PabloRubianes> nos ayudo tambien
<iori> thanks <@PabloRubianes>
<Ein[Damian]> La cantidad de gente me imagino que varia dependiendo que quiere escuchar, muchos entran solo a la charla de comandos entonces no entran hasta la charla.
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, ya no pudo seguir hablando español
<DiegoTc> :D
<iori> si relamente es una de las mas interesantes
<PabloRubianes> cjohnston: nice try!
<iori> ok
<PabloRubianes> las de comandos cambiaron de hora ayer
<PabloRubianes> por las dudas aviso
<iori> por cual
<PabloRubianes> miren el horario
<j053d> Ein[Damian]: hay streaming?
<DiegoTc> sera a las 19 y 21 urc
<iori> ya estan en el horario entonces estoy actualizado
<DiegoTc> sera a las 19 y 21 utc
<Ein[Damian]> 19 y 21 utx
<Ein[Damian]> utc
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to:  Bienvenidos al canal de charlas de la Comunidad Hispano Parlante de Ubuntu - Proximo Evento 23 de Enero 16:00 UTC - Feliz día - Dia del Usuario Ubuntu - Horario en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu - Para preguntar por favor #ubuntu-charlas-chat Cuando se vaya marchar del canal POR FAVOR LLENAR LA ENCUESTA DE EVALUACION DEL DIA DEL USUARIO UBUNTU http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<cjohnston> I can't be spying as I am having to translate line by line what you are saying :-P
<iori> cuantos somos ya
<cjohnston> PabloRubianes: translate that for me please
<Ein[Damian]> En la evaluacion no pasa nadie jaja
<cjohnston> lol
<_marx_> 55
<iori> ok
<cjohnston> i cant estar espiando como yo tener que traducir línea por línea lo que está diciendo
<cjohnston> there
<cjohnston> maybe thatll work
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Just came to say hello and wish good luck..
<PabloRubianes> thanks!
<cjohnston> (does everyone know what im saying or are there some who dont speak english at all in here?)
<PabloRubianes> cjohnston: some don't speak
<cjohnston> gotcha
<Chorlito> I do
<juank> hola a los ubunteros de Ecuador y a todos los de habla hispana
<affar-AT> google translate are us friend :P
<Chorlito> xD
<cjohnston> affar-AT: thats what i did to find out yall were accusing me of spying
<iori> que ondas
<alejorozco> a las 11 - Colombia
<affar-AT> its a joke ;)
<Chorlito> algun ubuntero de paraguay?
<rOdMonT-GT> cjohnston ,so you dont speak spanish
<iori> alguno de mexico?
<cjohnston> un poquito
<alejorozco> para acceder a las charlas como el procedimiento?
<WaSeidel> pregunta: en el pidgin como quito ese join part quit todos esos eventos, o no se puede?
<j053d> mmm... puede espiar quien quiera, hasta los de microsoft o apple si gustan, porque no! :)
<DiegoTc> * cjohnston is the sensation of the channel right now
<juank> es verdad
<rOdMonT-GT> I can speak english if you wanna help!!!!
<cjohnston> is everyone talking to me?
<PabloRubianes> WaSeidel: ahora vamos a poner en mute el canal y no sale mas
<cjohnston> or about me?
<WaSeidel> OK
<juank> los de microsoft deberia estar aqui
<xangua> cjohnston: thanks, good luck too ;)
<cjohnston> ty
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, about and to you
<juank> para que aprendan algo
<cjohnston> lol
<affar-AT> xD
<iori> okioki
<cjohnston> I can ask them for their telephone numbers..
<cjohnston> lol
<DiegoTc> xD
<affar-AT> microsoft es buena gente :P
<xangua> mmm a ver si dejan el offtopic a la hora de la charla :S
<bollullera> algún/a ubunter@ españ@l???
<PabloRubianes> m4v: 10 min
<rOdMonT-GT> cjohnston just ask!!!
<rOdMonT-GT> cjohnston just ask!!!
<rOdMonT-GT> cjohnston just ask!!!
<iori> si claro tanto que se la pasan robando ideas
<Chorlito> parece que soy el unico de paraguay xD
<xangua> affar-AT: pues a mi nunca me han regalado nada :(, solo desgracias y decepción
<Chorlito> oikoite upea xD
<affar-AT> jajaja
<juan_> bollullera, yo soy de Málaga
<rOdMonT-GT> if anyone know english then them will help you
<affar-AT> iori que  tire la primera piedra el que no robe ideas :P
<Climbox> yo de Madrid
<luis__> yo de colombia
<crowered> vs vs quien da mas
<Danny1> yo de Barcelona
<bollullera> hola juan y climbox ^^
<j053d> Venezuela her!
<Ein[Damian]> Se trata de compartir ideas no de robarlas.
<bollullera> yo sevillana
<iori> los de mocosoft solo roban y urtan ideas y despues ls venden diciendo que son de su propiedad y que nadie puede con ellos
<PabloRubianes> 10 minutos para empezar
<crowered> yo canario
<cjohnston> 10 minutes... yay!
<iori> ok
<affar-AT> xangua si te han regalado, por esas desgracias estas aqui y has descubierto el software libre, que mejor que eso?
<cjohnston> rOdMonT-GT: i know numero de telefino (spelling might be off)
<iori> recibido torre de control
<FuriousDami> alguien más de uruguay que no sea Pablo ?
<Climbox> osea que los poquitos que estamos de españa estamos bien distribuidos
<affar-AT> iori vengaaaa xD
<PabloRubianes> y en #ubuntu-charlas-chat para preguntar luego de eso
<m4v> PabloRubianes: hecho :D
<Chorlito> ya dejenlos a los micro$oft con sus webadas
<j053d> Es la primera vez que veo un evento bajo ambiente chat, espero que salga como se haya planificado.
<iori> thanks affar-AT
<Ein[Damian]> Yo uruguay
<PabloRubianes> gracias m4v
<FuriousDami> ahh, y tocayo :P
<demenus> buenas a todos
<DiegoTc> Quienes son españoles??
<iori> destruyamos a $$$$$
<kulk_> existe algun temario de charla ?
<Ein[Damian]> FuriousDami: jaja si
<DiegoTc> kulk_,
<juank> jajajaja
<iori> si lees lo encontraras
<Ein[Damian]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<DiegoTc> si existe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<affar-AT> yo
<Ein[Damian]> lo tengo en memoria para darle paste nomas jaja
<affar-AT> asi
<DiegoTc> hahha
<DiegoTc> Ein[Damian], se me adelanto
<DiegoTc> ya somos 63 usuarios
<iori> oyes affar-AT y cuanto tienes usando ubuntu
<demenus> españoles por lo menos aqui uno oO
<Ein[Damian]> Como entro a los logs de freenode??
<Affar[ES]> 2 años
<DiegoTc> Ein[Damian], http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<Affar[ES]> el primero poco, el último mucho
<ChineseGeek> cuando comenzamos?
<iori> yo llevo como 1 y medio
<j053d> Ein[Damian]: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<andresmujica> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<bollullera> ya ves Climbox :)
<PabloRubianes> en 5
<Affar[ES]> mejoro muchisimo con la 9.04
<iori> si
<Ein[Damian]> Gracias a ambos DiegoTc & j053d
<iori> pero estoy usando la 9.10
<iori> de hecho acabo de instalarmela
<Affar[ES]> tengo esperanzas y muchas en la version 10.04, tiene una impresión muy buena
<cjohnston> Good luck all.. I'm going to get out of here so you all can start! Have a great day! If anyone has any questions specific to User Days, feel free to contact myself or your leaders DiegoTc and PabloRubianes!
<iori> pues esperemos que sea buena
<cjohnston> Can someone please translate that for me? ^
<FuriousDami> sí, espero salga mejor que la 9.10 la 10.04
<Affar[ES]> yo tambien tengo la 9.10, aunque me fue horrible el primer mes, despues se arreglo con las actualizaciones
<iori> ademas que mas podemos pedir
<PabloRubianes> nos desea buena suerte
<Climbox> «DiegoTc» yo tambien soy español
<iori> asi me pao a mi
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, we hope it is great
<FuriousDami> a mi realmente me iba mejor la 9.04
<PabloRubianes> cjohnston: thanks!
<juank> alguien de Ecuador
<iori> por eso me downgradee
<smw> yo tambien soy de españa ;)
<j053d> yo tuve un bug en nautilus que ya ha estado mejorando en la 9.10
<iori> a por cierto soy de mexico
<Affar[ES]> iori te va tocar la hora de comer en la charla :D
<dart> oye alguien utiliza para ver la tv el veetle?
<iori> yo igual con el nautilus pero por ahora usare algun otro
<Affar[ES]> lleva la comida donde el ordenador
<juank> a muchos nos toca hacerlo
<andresmujica> DiegoTc: va aumentando la cuenta :)
<iori> por que dices eso
<DiegoTc> Bueno Faltan 6 minutos
<juank> yo ya tengo mi provisión
<j053d> y un escusado portatil tambien :)
<Affar[ES]> que tension
<DiegoTc> y faltan 33 personas para llegar a 100
<juank> jajajajaja
<dart> nadie ver la tv por la web veetle o q? xD
<demenus> a mi la 9.10 es la mejor que me ha ido hasta la fecha, no tuve que configurar nada despues de instalarla (casi me pongo a llorar)
<FuriousDami> ya regreso, traeré algo de comer yo también :D
<Affar[ES]> la tv da pena, mejor bajarse las cosas :P
<smw> DiegoTc,  despues del cursillo tendremos alguna diploma ? ;))
<nigelbabu> a few more minutes to go, and I wish you guys all the best (someone translate) :)
<cousteau> cjohnston dijo: Buena suerte a todos. ¡Me voy para que podáis empezar! Que tengáis un bien día! Si alguien tiene alguna duda relacionada con Días de Usuario, que no dude en contactar conmigo [con cjohnston] o vuestros líderes DiegoTc and PabloRubianes.
<xangua> agg ya me dió hambre por su culpa :(
<DiegoTc> hahah
<j053d> la 9.10 trajo lo tan esperado de la reslucion que carecia un poco en previa.
<DiegoTc> smw, si  alguien desea diseñarse uno :p
<iori> asies
<smw> :))
<iori> ok
<DiegoTc> lo repartimos para k le ponga su nombre
<DiegoTc> :D
<iori> que comienze la charla
<Affar[ES]> nuestros lideres! :D
<Ein[Damian]> a mi igual
<j053d> PabloRubianes: como vamos de tiempo ?
<xangua> cousteau: ya agregué a cjohnson a la lista de pidgin XD
<IngForigua> Hola buenos días
<alejorozco> ................ como va a ser la dinámica de las conferencias?
<iori> eso es un misterio
<iori> jajajajaja
<alejorozco> muy bien
<demenus> no te parece misterioso carmen?
<j053d> saludos IngForigua, espero tu charla, me interesa.
<Affar[ES]> carmen de mairena
<IngForigua> j053d: Gracias :D
<iori> a mi igual
<DiegoTc> Solo faltan 2 minutos
<DiegoTc> 1 minuto
<iori> harry
<Climbox> nervioooooooossss
<DiegoTc> PabloRubianes, damos inicio creo yo
<iori> ok
<iori> adelante
<juank> todos listos!
<iori> gogogogog
<dart> :D
<iori> all you ready
<Affar[ES]> 3 2 1
<xangua> 20 segundos XD
 * DiegoTc cree k rompimos la maldicion de la hora latinoamericana (empezar media hora tarde)
<xangua> 15 segundos
<xangua> 10 segundos
<j053d> Presentacion/Introduccion por favor.
<dart> xDD
<xangua> 5 segundos
<cousteau> según mi reloj...
<xangua> 3, 2, 1 go
<PabloRubianes> un minuto DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> Okay
<juank> 60 segundos
<DiegoTc> hahah
<xangua> ¿¿
<xangua> ya empezó¿¿
<DiegoTc> no siempre seguimos empezando tarde
<DiegoTc> no
<Affar[ES]> esa moderacion! :P
<DiegoTc> xD
<neskk> hablas ahora de la linea  de comandos?
<DiegoTc> Hoy Si
<PabloRubianes> Bueno ahora
<DiegoTc> Buenas Dias y Tarde
<DiegoTc> a las 69 personas que estamos aqui (hasta los momentos)
<DiegoTc> Bueno solo agradecerles que esten aqui presente
<DiegoTc> al Primer Dia del Usuario Ubuntu
<DiegoTc> Primero en realizarse en la lengua inglesa y castellana al mismo tiempo
<PabloRubianes> Muchos mas de los que esperabamos son
<DiegoTc> PabloRubianes, les va explicar ahorita que es el Dia del Usuario Ubuntu
<DiegoTc> y despues
<DiegoTc> sobre las reglas que vamos a tener
<DiegoTc> son pocas(unas 100)
<DiegoTc> jaja son broma
<DiegoTc> PabloRubianes, tienes el microfono
<PabloRubianes> Bueno hola
<PabloRubianes> no son muchas reglas pero aca van
<PabloRubianes> primero usen el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat para preguntar
<PabloRubianes> y a la pregunta le ponen <PREGUNTA>
<PabloRubianes> para que el expositor se de cuenta
<PabloRubianes> Cada expositor va a regular la charla como mejor le paresca asi que el decide si responde cuando llegan las preguntas o al final
<PabloRubianes> trataremos de responder todo! no se preocupen
<DiegoTc> Si desean informarse mas sobre las reglas https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/Reglas
<PabloRubianes> Bueno luego de la parte aburrida
<PabloRubianes> Diego y yo somos miebros del Ubuntu Beginners team
<PabloRubianes> ahi salio la idea de hacer el evento en español ya que generalmente no hay eventos en multiples idiomas y los que no saben ingles se los pierden
<DiegoTc> Bueno
<DiegoTc> y como sabemos muchos
<DiegoTc> es feo estar en un canal k no es nuestra lengua natal, y hablamos con nuestro amigo cjohnston
<DiegoTc> y el nos dijo que no habia ningun problema
<DiegoTc> Para empezar a poner en practicas las reglas
<DiegoTc> si alguien tiene una pregunta la puede hacer ahorita en #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<DiegoTc> con el prototipo y de esta manera se las contestamos ahorita
 * DiegoTc esta esperando
<DiegoTc> <IngForigua> DiegoTc: si si una charla se prolonga mucho
<DiegoTc> Muy pero muy buena pregunta
<DiegoTc> <andresmujica> <PREGUNTA> donde puedo conseguir los logs de las charlas ?
<DiegoTc>  :p
<DiegoTc> Bueno primero la de andresmujica y despues la de IngForigua
<DiegoTc> EN la wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ hay una seccion de logs
<DiegoTc> la cual va ser habilitada despues de las primeras 3 charlas que se den
<DiegoTc> IngForigua, realmente se espera que dure los 60 minutos, pero se dara un maximo de 4 a 10 min para poder hacerlo
<DiegoTc> El wiki es el siguiente https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/
<DiegoTc> COmo muchos ya se  saben los horarios
<DiegoTc> <crowered> <PREGUNTA> los logs son el registro de todas las charlas de hoy ??
<DiegoTc> crowered, si eso son :D
<andresmujica> DiegoTc: alex658: <pregunta> como accedo a las charlas? ya iniciaron?
<DiegoTc> alex658, no aun no han dado inicio(esta es la parte mas aburrida de todas la introduccion)
<DiegoTc> Las charlas empiezan a las 17 UTC
<DiegoTc> con el Tema Programas equivalentes en Ubuntu (OO == MS Office, etc)  impartida por IngForigua
<andresmujica> alex658: de todos modos, estas en el lugar correcto. :)
<DiegoTc> <IngForigua> <PREGUNTA> Donde puede el usuario común obtener un postsoporte si quedan dudas después
<DiegoTc> <demenus> <PREGUNTA> Hay algo asi como un "Ubuntu Beginners Team" en el que dijeron que estaban registrados pero de habla castellana?
<DiegoTc> IngForigua, en muchos lugares si deseas documentacion esta la documentacion en español(ya te doy el link)
<DiegoTc> canales irc como ser #ubuntu-es
<DiegoTc> y los canales de nuestras comunidades
<DiegoTc> demenus, no hay un Beginners Team para version castellana
<DiegoTc> se tiene una idea de hacer uno pero solo es la idea
<DiegoTc> <Affar[ES]> <Pregunta> La charla será básicamente sobre Ubuntu, pero tengo una duda. ¿Los usuarios de las demás distribuciones podrán tener aquí su hueco (Ubuntu-server, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Ubuntu-Mix,etc)?
<DiegoTc> Si practicamente Kubuntu,Xubuntu son los mismo k Ubuntu la interfaz grafica es la que cambia
<DiegoTc> mas preguntas relacionadas al la charla??? Si desean preguntar sobre como obtener soporte pueden entrar a #ubuntu-es
<DiegoTc> <neskk> <PREGUNTA> No es esta la hora de la linea de comandos
<DiegoTc> <alex658> <pregunta> alguien q me explique por favor como acceder a las charlas, empiezo a desesperar
<DiegoTc> neskk,  no es la hora empieza a las 19UTC
<DiegoTc> alex658, las charlas dan inicio a las 17UTC esta solo es charla introductoria
<andresmujica> neskk: las 19UTC en tu ciudad es http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=23&month=1&year=2010&hour=19&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<DiegoTc> Bueno se me olvido algo
<DiegoTc> PabloRubianes, y mi persona vamos a estar aqui
<DiegoTc> pero al pasar el tiempo se nos van ir agregando colaboradores
<DiegoTc> y el primero en estar es andresmujica
<DiegoTc> le damos un especial saludo andresmujica :D
<DiegoTc> Okay
<DiegoTc> algo muy importante
<andresmujica> o/
<DiegoTc> <Affar[ES]> <PREGUNTA> ¿Se hablará sobre la versión 10.04 y/o se podrá preguntar sobre el?
<DiegoTc> <tavocreador> <pregunta>cómo va esto es hablado o escrito?
<PabloRubianes> es por escrito
<DiegoTc> Affar[ES], no se habla sobre la version 10.04
<DiegoTc> tavocreador, es escrito
<PabloRubianes> Las charlas empiezan en media hora mas o menos
<DiegoTc> Una cosa mas
<PabloRubianes> estamos en la introduccion
<DiegoTc> cuando se retiren del canal por que ya no piensan asistir a una charla mas
<DiegoTc> pasar a llenar la encuesta de evaluacion
<PabloRubianes> >	<PREGUNTA> Los asistentes de que países son ?? son usuarios de Ubuntu?
<DiegoTc> que  es esta http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<DiegoTc> son de diferentes paises
<PabloRubianes> mandamos cartas para que se unan todos los LoCos que hablan español
<DiegoTc> de america(norte,sur,centro)
<DiegoTc> mas españa
<PabloRubianes> LoCos = comunidad Local
<DiegoTc> Y la mayoria deben de serlos :D
<andresmujica> (11:31:54) Yassair: <PREGUNTA> cómo hacer para que no me salgan los mensajes en este chat de la gente que entra y de la que se va (el has quit)
<DiegoTc> <juank> <PREGUNTA> puedo acceder a la hoja de vida de los instructores
<PabloRubianes> en el horario del wiki estan los link a la informacion de los instructores
<DiegoTc> solo le dan click al nombre del instructor
<PabloRubianes> en el canal del -chat estan explicando como ocultar los avisos
<andresmujica> Yassair: ya te damos la respuesta correcta a tu pregunta
<PabloRubianes> "/ignore #ubuntu-charlas CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS"
<PabloRubianes> copien y peguen sin las comillas este comando
<PabloRubianes> de Affar[ES]
<DiegoTc> Bueno tenemos mas preguntas
<andresmujica> (11:42:13) Slopht: <PREGUNTA>Diego unas consultas, al enviar un bug por por ship lo tengo que mandar en ingles? por que bueno yo tube un bug con GNOME creo que tu eres programador de GNOME o me equivoco?
<andresmujica> Slopht: en la charla de bugs a las 22 UTC se hablará al respecto
<DiegoTc> Bueno
<DiegoTc> ya que no tenemos mas preguntas
<DiegoTc> tendremos la primera charla dentro de 15 minutos
<DiegoTc> en unos segundos podremos hablar otra otra vez
<DiegoTc> bueno ahorita es un "break" de 15 minutos
<Art3mis4> DiegoTc, cual es la primera de la de OOo?, estan siguiendo la programacion del wiki?
<xangua> iré a sacar al perro mientras
<DiegoTc> si esa es
<Art3mis4> DiegoTc, gracias...
<DiegoTc> okay
<andresmujica> uhuuh recreo!!!
<andresmujica> voy a tomarme un cafe!
<leogg> DiegoTc, hay algún tag de identi.ca/twitter para este evento?
<andresmujica> y si fumara un cigarro
<DiegoTc> leogg, realmente no
<DiegoTc> si nos puedes ayudar con eso :D
<crowered> voy a preparar Tè :)
<leogg> DiegoTc, :)
<DiegoTc> leogg, me avisas para darlo a conocer
<Concheria> quiero saber como funciona las charlas de ubuntu, soy nuevo con el IRC y leí lo del día del usuario
<tunchi_1939> Buenos días, PREGUNTA: ¿Si no participamos en alguna charla, podremos tener después en los logs toda la charla y las preguntas y respuesas? Gracias
<IngForigua> Preguntas y demas por ubuntu-charlas-chat gracias
<Penguino> Por qué quitaron el +m?
<leogg> DiegoTc, podría ser #diausuarioubuntu (largo) o #duu (más corto pero no tan amigable)
<abuhacker> Concheria ya estas en las charlas solo espera que comiencen
<DiegoTc> leogg, mejor largo
<leogg> DiegoTc, oka
<NotAnotherGeek> ¿A que hora comienzan las charlas?
<Penguino> En 9 mnutos
<Penguino> Exactamente
<NotAnotherGeek> ok gracias
<IngForigua> Penguino: NotAnotherGeek en ubuntu-charlas-chat porfavor :D
<Penguino> IngForigua: Pongan el +m :P
<Concheria> pense que comenzaban a las 16 UTC, seguro llegue tarde, esto es nuevo para mí
<andresmujica> Concheria: estan a punto de comenzar
<IngForigua> Concheria: por ubuntu-charlas-chat :D
<andresmujica> el +m lo van a poner justo antes de que arranque la charla
<PabloRubianes> so
<PabloRubianes> si eso mismo
<alfadaemon> las charlas no seran en este canal?
<DiegoTc> alfadaemon, si en este canal son
<DiegoTc> lo unico k ahorita es un break
<DiegoTc> dentro de 7 min empiezan
<alfadaemon> es que mire que se estaban refiriendo a ubuntu-charlas-chat
<Penguino> andresmujica: Ah, bueno, entonces todo a #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<alfadaemon> yo ahorita estoy en #ubuntu-classroom
<Ein[Damian]> si, por que luego no podars hablar por aqui y las preguntas las haces ali
<alfadaemon> ok
<Ein[Damian]> solo que se quedaron sin discurso :P
<Ein[Damian]> broma broma :P
<andresmujica> tunchi_1939: en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu  y en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<DiegoTc> alfadaemon, ubuntu-classroom es en ingles
<alfadaemon> yep
<alfadaemon> pero estaba interesante el tema :p
<andresmujica> Ein[Damian]:  lo que pasa es que en la programación general definieron una hora, teniendo en cuenta que el volumen de -classrom es casi 3 veces el nuestro, por ende aprox 3 veces mas preguntas, lo que da la hora... :)
<DiegoTc> eso si :D
<DiegoTc> Somos 89 personas
<DiegoTc> llegaremos a las 100?
<andresmujica> eso esperemos :)
<IngForigua> DiegoTc: si :D
<PabloRubianes> bueno mode mute...
<NotAnotherGeek> mas vale calidad que cantidad
<PabloRubianes> se acabo la charla
<DiegoTc> LOS LOGS ESTARAN DISPONIBLES AQUI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/LogsEnero2010
<PabloRubianes> en 2 min empieza la charla
<PabloRubianes> IngForigua: empezas vos
<IngForigua> Hola comienzo ya no puedo evitar la emoción
<IngForigua> Buenos días/tardes
<IngForigua> Me Presento soy Diego Forigua miembro del concilio de ubuntu Colombia y ubuntu member https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua :D <---- para que vean mi hoja de vida :D
<IngForigua> A continuación Programas equivalentes en Ubuntu
<IngForigua> Les recomiendo seguir estas instrucciones para evitar distracciones :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ComoParticipar
<IngForigua> Bueno les cuento algo
<IngForigua> Durante la charla
<IngForigua> para hacer preguntas acceden al canal ubuntu-charlas-chat
<IngForigua> y para preguntar <PREGUNTA>
<IngForigua> Si en el irc de preguntas me colaboran respondiendo seria fantastico :D
<IngForigua> al final de la sesión respondere :D
<IngForigua> La agenda la repartiré así:
<IngForigua> 1. Como encontrar aplicaciones
<IngForigua> 2. Como pedir ayuda en una aplicación
<IngForigua> 3. Aplicaciones por eje temático
<IngForigua> 4. Si no hay que hago? <----- muy pocos caso
<IngForigua> 5. Referencias
<IngForigua> antes de comenzar
<IngForigua> No voy a tratar ninguna aplicacion restrictiva ya que nuestra filosofia es el SL
<IngForigua> Bueno ya que acabe con esa pequeña nota ahora si :D
<IngForigua> (12:04:02) andresmujica: IngForigua: preguntas al final de la charla ?? <<<---- preferiblemente si :D
<IngForigua> "1". Como encontrar aplicaciones
<IngForigua> Bueno vamos a ver 3 formas de como encontrar aplicaciones, por software-center Es una aplicación que se implemento desde ubuntu 9.10, por el gestor de paquetes synaptic y por consola
<IngForigua> Sin duda en ubuntu 9.10 llego el centro de software
<IngForigua> para ejecutarlo
<IngForigua> vasta con Aplicaciones >>> Cantro de software
<IngForigua> O
<IngForigua> Alt + F2 >>> software-center
<IngForigua> Como vemos en esta aplicaciones tenemos nuestro software listado por categorias
<IngForigua> Por ejemplo entramos a la categoria Educacion
<IngForigua> Vemos un gran listado de programas a nuestra disposición
<IngForigua> y estan calificados según su uso
<IngForigua> Por ejemplo
<IngForigua> vamos a instalar tux paint
<IngForigua> Tux PaintEl cometido de Tux Paint es ser un programa de dibujo sencillo para niños pequeños. No se pretende que sea una herramienta de dibujo de propósito general. Su cometido ES ser divertido y fácil de usar. Los efectos de sonido y el personaje de dibujos de ayuda permiten al usuario saber lo que está haciendo y le mantienen entretenido. ....
<IngForigua> Como ven vemos una descripcion clara del programa en cuestion
<IngForigua> y un pantallazo
<IngForigua> para instalar sencillamente
<IngForigua> clic en el botón instalar
<IngForigua> proporcionamos nuestra contraseña de administrador
<IngForigua> y esperar que cargue el instalador junto las dependencias
 * IngForigua va en 12 tiene una conexion lenta xD
<IngForigua> Preguntas?
<DiegoTc> <Ein[Damian]> <PREGUNTA> que es una dependencia (para novatos :) )
<IngForigua> Buena pregunta
<IngForigua> dependencia es el conjunto de paquetes o librerias necesarias para que nuestro programa funcione adecuadamente
<IngForigua> Otra?
<IngForigua> Bueno veo que no :D
<IngForigua> continuo
<IngForigua> para concluir el software center es una herramienta primordial para el usuario nuevo, fue un cambio del llamado agragar y quitar aplicaciones
<IngForigua> Ahora synaptic
<IngForigua> Synaptic Es una aplicación que me gestiona la paquetería del sistema actualmente ubuntu tiene mas de 30000 paquetes disponibles, los cuales en el filtro selecciones podemos ver la paquetería mas organizada
<IngForigua> por secciones
<IngForigua> Ya cuando un usuario es mas experimentado puede usar esta aplicacion
* DiegoTc changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Sesión actual:  Programas equivalentes en 17:00 UTC Ubuntu (OO == MS Office, etc) presentado por IngForigua || LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<IngForigua> ya que el me entraga información mas técnica del programa en cuestion
<DiegoTc> IngForigua, <nose> <PREGUNTA> en synaptic, es verdad que hay que instalar las cosas por separado, yo he visto muchos programas, pero siempre es una parte, otra parte, etc
<IngForigua> como la versión actualmente instalada y la que esta disponible en los canales de software o repositorios'
<IngForigua> <nose> <PREGUNTA> en synaptic, es verdad que hay que instalar las cosas por separado, yo he visto muchos programas, pero siempre es una parte, otra parte, etc
<IngForigua> Buena pregunta
<DiegoTc> <ubuntu_chile_tco> <PREGUNTA>que sucede si no tenemos acceso a Internet ?? par bajar las dependencias
<DiegoTc> <neskk> <PREGUNTA> alguna idea sobre equivalente a viavoice con fonética español
<DiegoTc> <crowered> <PREGUNTA> por que las dependencias andan por separado de las aplicacciones??
<IngForigua> No es muy similar a software center pero resuelve todas las dependencias si aun es un usuario poco experimentado le recomiendo usar el software center
<IngForigua> <ubuntu_chile_tco> <PREGUNTA>que sucede si no tenemos acceso a Internet ?? par bajar las dependencias
<IngForigua> Es posible tenemos http://packages.ubuntu.com/ donde puede ud consultar los paquetes y sus dependencias
<IngForigua> 12:17:23) DiegoTc: <neskk> <PREGUNTA> alguna idea sobre equivalente a viavoice con fonética español <---- esto lo tratamos al final
<DiegoTc> diausuarioubuntu
<DiegoTc> <crowered> <PREGUNTA> se puede llegar a crear un hdd con las dependencias que nos pueden hacer falta en un futuro ?
<IngForigua> (12:17:36) DiegoTc: <crowered> <PREGUNTA> por que las dependencias andan por separado de las aplicacciones
<IngForigua> Lo que sucede es que un programa necesita de aplicaciones adicionales o bibliotecas para su adecuado funcionamiento
<IngForigua> DiegoTc: <crowered> <PREGUNTA> se puede llegar a crear un hdd con las dependencias que nos pueden hacer falta en un futuro ?
<IngForigua> este es un tema avanzado
<IngForigua> pero si
<IngForigua> podemos hacer una replica
<IngForigua> de los canales de software
<DiegoTc> <ubuntu_chile_tco> <PREGUNTA> Estimado, pero luego por consola ,como le indico que tengo esas dependencias en algun lugar fisico, listos para su instalacion ???
<IngForigua> pero esto es algo tedioso y demorado solo si es estrictamente necesario ya que ponemos lento los canales de software
<IngForigua> DiegoTc: <ubuntu_chile_tco> <PREGUNTA> Estimado, pero luego por consola ,como le indico que tengo esas dependencias en algun lugar fisico, listos para su instalacion ???
<IngForigua> aja en /var/cache/apt
<IngForigua> Mas preguntas?
<IngForigua> Bueno continuo
<IngForigua> aptitude y apt-get si somos mas profundos :D podemos usar la consola que es lo elemental en una distro Linux
<IngForigua> para consultar la documentacion relacionada a estas dos aplicaciones
<IngForigua> man aptitude
<IngForigua> man apt-get
<IngForigua> pero no me extiendo mucho aca :D
<IngForigua> "2". Como pedir ayuda en una aplicación
<IngForigua> primordialmente usaremos Launchpad podemos pedir ayuda usando las Answers por ejemplo vamos hacer una pregunta para probar https://answers.launchpad.net/pidgin/+addquestion donde podemos preguntar, otra opción es dirigiéndose al canal irc del proyecto si existe (/j #pidgin) o en la pagina web del proyecto http://www.pidgin.im/support/
<IngForigua> pero si desean mas rapidamente accedan a su local team
<IngForigua> ejemplo
<IngForigua> Ubuntu colombia :D
<IngForigua>  /j #ubuntu-co
<IngForigua> Preguntas del punto 2
<IngForigua> Veo que no continup
<IngForigua> "3". aplicaciones por eje temático
<IngForigua> NOTA: NO NOMBREMOS APLICACIONES RESTRICTIVAS, nombremos nuestras necesidades a la preguntar
<IngForigua> Se que no las conozco todas pero en el irc me pueden ayudar :D ya que mi area de trabajo es la electronica
<IngForigua> 1. Ofimática en mi concepto tema primordial ya que muchos usuarios cuando hacen una migración se preguntan como pudo gestionar la información que se me envía y como trabajo con ella, existe la suite de ofimática llamada openoffice que cubre las necesidades del usuario, existen otras pero solo las voy a nombrar, KOffice, Gnome Office
<PabloRubianes> <PREGUNTA> a que te refieres con aplicaciones restrictivas?
<IngForigua> <PREGUNTA> a que te refieres con aplicaciones restrictivas?
<IngForigua> Que buena pregunta
<IngForigua> Si son aplicaciones que son de codigo cerrado o de pago
<IngForigua> Continuo
<IngForigua> http://es.openoffice.org/
<IngForigua> Ubuntu ya lo trae por defecto
<IngForigua> y esta listo para usarse
<PabloRubianes> <PREGUNTA> ¿algun programa de reconocimiento de voz? para poder escribir textos dictandolos o navegar solo mediante la voz
<IngForigua> 2. Reproducción de audio y Reproducción multimedia Existen muchos y son de excelente calidad Rhythmbox, Amarok, Songbird y multimedia Totem, MPlayer, VLC
<PabloRubianes> <PREGUNTA> pero si bien el open office puede abrir el microsfot office al abrir el archivo las letras no son iguales y eso lleva a ke el texto se modifique su estructura y diseño y algunas se corren asta no verse dentro de la pagina
<IngForigua> <PREGUNTA> ¿algun programa de reconocimiento de voz? para poder escribir textos dictandolos o navegar solo mediante la voz  <<<<----- Eso asi se debe preguntar pero esto va al final asi que guardemolas :D
<IngForigua> 3. Edición audio y video para audio conozco solamente uno y es usado por estudios de audio Audacity y para video Cinelerra, Avidemux, Kino
 * IngForigua aunque esta ensayando PiTiVi xD
<IngForigua> 4. Mensajería instantánea Multiprotocolo Pidgin, Kopete, para MSN Emesene aMSN
<IngForigua> 5. Grabación de CD/DVD GnomeBaker, K3b, Brasero
<IngForigua> 6. Torrent, gestores de descargas: Azureus, transmission, wget
<IngForigua> 7. Navegadores web: Firefox Epiphany. konqueror
 * IngForigua usa links2 a veces xD con xmms2 para reproduccion de audio xD
<IngForigua> 8. Diseño de gráficos: inkscape, gimp. xpaint, kolourPaint
<IngForigua> Preguntas hasta el momento?
<andresmujica> (12:30:38) longhi: <PREGUNTA> ¿algun programa de reconocimiento de voz? para poder escribir textos dictandolos o navegar solo mediante la voz
<andresmujica> (12:30:40) magia154: <PREGUNTA> ¿Qué herramienta de web authoring es más recomendable para un principiante?
<andresmujica> (12:32:03) neskk: <PREGUNTA> Equivalentes a Sharepoint  y Documentum
<IngForigua> Para estas dos preguntas las tratamos al fina;
<IngForigua> (12:32:03) neskk: <PREGUNTA> Equivalentes a Sharepoint  y Documentum <<<---- aplicaciones restrictivas ?
<IngForigua> (12:37:05) Concheria: <PREGUNTA> en esta version, el Ubuntu vino por defecto con el empathy, quiero saber, cual es mejor y porque razon lo cambiaron
<IngForigua> Si es ciertp
<andresmujica> IngForigua: si, son administradores de documento y workflow,  el alfresco es una buena alternativa
<IngForigua> Esta version aun le falta, se remplazo de pidgin ya que es el cliente oficial de gnome
<IngForigua> continuo
<IngForigua> Usuario medio avanzado:
<IngForigua> 1. Ides de programación: Netbeans, eclipse, Emacs
<IngForigua> 2. Editores Web: Quanta Plus, Bluefish, WebMaker, WebDesigner ... etc etc etc
<IngForigua> 3. Bases de datos MySQL PostgreSQL etc etc
<IngForigua> 4. Matemáticas scilab Octave
<IngForigua> 5. Modelamiento 2D: QCAD
<IngForigua> 6. Electrónica: Geda, oregano, Qucs, Ksimus
<IngForigua> 7. Ides microcontroladores, piklab, pikdev
<IngForigua> Esas en mi concepto son las tematicas mas comunes
<IngForigua> hay Software para gis
<IngForigua> Software para educacion especializados
<IngForigua> En fin
<IngForigua> Preguntas?
<andresmujica> (12:40:06) Fideox: <PrREGUNTA> existe alguna forma de que gimp se comporte (shortcut) como el Photoshop??
<IngForigua> andresmujica: (12:40:06) Fideox: <PrREGUNTA> existe alguna forma de que gimp se comporte (shortcut) como el Photoshop??
<IngForigua> No entiendo muy bien la pregunta
<IngForigua> pero existe gimpshop
<IngForigua> http://www.gimpshop.com/spanish/
<IngForigua> Continuo
<IngForigua> Lo que sigue se que a muchos les gusta
<IngForigua> Yaq ue somos geeks y no solo nos dedicamos a programar y a trabajar
<IngForigua> tambien debemos dar tiempo para la diversion
<IngForigua> Usuario gammer o jugador :D
<IngForigua> 1 FPS: UrbanTerror, jdoom, quake, Return to castle Woftein, openarena, nexuiz, alien arena
<IngForigua> Que buenos juegos
<IngForigua> me gusta nexuiz
<IngForigua> un video
<IngForigua> http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<IngForigua> miren el video
<IngForigua> nada que envidiarle Wow :D
<IngForigua> UrbanTerror muy bueno
<IngForigua> jejejejeje aunque piedo mucho xD
<IngForigua> 2. Estrategia  Battle for Wesnoth Bos wars
<IngForigua> (12:47:07) kuadrosx: IngForigua: hedgewars, wormux :)
<IngForigua> como los fui a olvidar
<IngForigua> Son sencillamente excelentes
<IngForigua> 3. Aventura supertux y un contable numero ETC
<IngForigua> 4. RPG: regnum online, WOW
<IngForigua> Como ven los juegos
<IngForigua> Evolucionan a pasos agigantados :D
<IngForigua> no soy muy jugador
<IngForigua> pero me sorprendo un pco
<IngForigua> tambien contamos con emuladores para consolas
<IngForigua> momo
<IngForigua> como
<IngForigua> NES SNES N64
<IngForigua> "4" Si no hay opción:
<IngForigua> Huy no me atreveria a decir esto
<IngForigua> pero
<IngForigua> si hay opciones
<IngForigua> pero son muy inmaduras o recien desarrolladas
<IngForigua> pero no son del mismo nivel y hay que reconocerlo
<PabloRubianes> <PREGUNTA>: software para monitorear la traza de paquetes tcp/ip mejor recomendado, alguno?
<IngForigua> pero gracias
<IngForigua> Ya acabo y me voy para el chat
<IngForigua> gracias al modelo de desarrollo del SL
<IngForigua> el software libre se desarrolla mucho mas rapido que el SP
<IngForigua> por ejemplo hace 5 años era muy complicado trabajar
<IngForigua> pero hoy antes hay tanto de donde elegir
<IngForigua> Exiten alternativas no todo esta perdido
<IngForigua> Wine, cedega, crossover, play on linux, winetricks
<IngForigua> algunos son de pago lamentablemente
<IngForigua> Tambien podemos usar MV
<IngForigua> maquinas virtuales: Vitualbox, qemu
<IngForigua> tambien podemos usa VMware
<IngForigua> peor es decodigo cerrado
<IngForigua> asi que no nos sirve
<IngForigua> "5" referencias:
<IngForigua> 1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua :P
<IngForigua> 2. http://www.guia-ubuntu.org http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Migraci%C3%B3n_desde_Windows
<IngForigua> 3. http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Introducci%C3%B3n_a_Linux/Equivalencias_Windows_en_Linux
<IngForigua> 4. http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/index-spanish.html
<IngForigua> 5. http://www.freealts.com/
<IngForigua> Bueno voy para charlas donde pueden preguntar pero aclaro no conozco todas las aternativas ya que son mas de 30.000 :D
<IngForigua> ======Fin======
<DiegoTc> Gracias IngForigua
<DiegoTc> Muy excelente charla
<IngForigua> :D
<PabloRubianes> MagicFab
<PabloRubianes> te toca
<DiegoTc> Bueno MagicFab  va venir en unos minutos
<IngForigua> Me disculpo por no responder todas las preguntas los invito a mirar las referecias y a preguntar en sus local teams como Colombia :D
<MagicFab> Hola amigos, empezamos en unos minutos
<PabloRubianes> dale MagicFab ya es hora
* DiegoTc changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Sesión actual: Cómo asegurarse que su material funcione en Ubuntu antes de comprarlo Presentado por MagicFab || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<MagicFab> Hola amigos - voy a animar la siguiente hora de "Día del Usuario Ubuntu" - bienvenido(a)s!!
<MagicFab> Les comparto los puntos principales, están en inglés y me disculpan pero igual todos los trataremos
<MagicFab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/ChoosingHardwareThatWorks
<MagicFab> Agradezco que alguno de los organizadores copie las preguntas aquí, en cualquier momento (no es necesario esperar)
<MagicFab> Básicamente trataré como temas principales:
<MagicFab> - Por qué hardware que funciona en Win/Mac no funciona en Ubuntu ?
<MagicFab> - CUál funciona, garantizado ?
<MagicFab> - Cómo buscar y comprarlo
<MagicFab> - Cómo no morir en el intento :)
<PabloRubianes> <PREGUNTA> algunas herramientas para TI que recomiende, ya sean DNS, Firewall, VoIP?
<MagicFab> PabloRubianes, es una charla de material
<PabloRubianes> se copio mal... no molesto mas
<MagicFab> Empezando, mucha gente que llega a Ubuntu / Linux se pregunta por qué cuando algo funciona en WIn/Mac, no funciona en Linux ?
<MagicFab> La verdad la mayoría de ese hardware viene con su drivers y es diseÑado para Win/Mac.
<MagicFab> O es que cuando uno compra un Hummer pretende que le sirvan las llantas de una bicicleta ?
<MagicFab>  :)
<MagicFab> Bueno, el asunto no es exactamente así, pero esa es la idea.
<MagicFab> En general Ubuntu y Linux se apoyan en documentación y especificaciones abiertas.
<MagicFab> Si estas no existen o un fabricante no las quiere compartir, o si el fabricante las comparte pero con restricciones legales (ej: patentes)...
<MagicFab> ahí es cuando pueden surgir problemas.
<MagicFab> También hay fabricantes que únicmante miran qué mercados les convienen... y aunque no hubieran limitaciones técnicas para compartir y hacer funcionar su material...
<MagicFab> no hay incentivo económico.
<MagicFab> Por último, hay lobby para que en una relación de negocios, cierto material especial únicamente funcione *bien* con un sistema operativo
<MagicFab> Quizás el ejemplo más famoso sean los Ipod
<MagicFab> Pero muchas impresoras, webcam, scanner, cámaras, etc. se ven afectados por esto.
<MagicFab> OK, no veo preguntas en el canal -chat o ne me las han pegado aquí, entonces sigo
<andresmujica> MagicFab: (13:12:45) Ein[Damian]: <PREGUNTA> si bien ese hardware tiene drivers privativos, se pueden hacer funcionar en gnu/linux, cierto?
<MagicFab> Resumiendo este punto, casi siempre hay una relación *comercial*, y razones *legales* y/o *técnicas* que, combinadas, hacen que un determinado material funcione en Win/Mac. Si ese contexto no existe en LInux/Ubuntu, ---> problemas.
<MagicFab> BUena esa pregunta. Nvidia es un buen ejemplo. Se PUEDE hacer funcionar. Pero si falla... alguien sabe cómo reportar un bug a nvidia ?
<MagicFab> Es en un formulario cuyo resultado... es privado: http://www.nvidia.com/object/driverqualityassurance.html
<MagicFab> Material con driver privativo a veces es incluso peor pues no es posible actualizarlo y no se puede arreglar los problemas por la comunidad.
<elopio> < magia154> <PREGUNTA> "o si el fabricante las comparte pero con restricciones legales...ahí es cuando pueden
<elopio>                      surgir problemas" ¿A qué te refieres con que pueden surgir problemas? ¿En cuanto a funcionamiento o
<elopio>                      instalación?
<MagicFab> Pero siempre hay que tener en cuenta contexto. Recientemente un cliente le dijo al proveedor de su touchscreen: "Si no me das un driver que funcione, anulo mi pedido de 10000 unidades". Qué piensan que pasó ? Esos casos se ven con más y más frecuencia
<IngForigua> <PREGUNTA> Que peudo hacer si un fabricante deja de soportar mi producto (caso restrictivo)
<MagicFab> magia154: me refiero a que la gente que trabaja en software libre y adhiere a sus principios, cuando nisiquiera tienen un bug tracker publico ni manera de trabajar entre varios en eses drivers.. no lo harán.
<MagicFab> Eso implica de una vez menos esfuerzo, menos soporte, más tiempo antes de obtener soluciones
<IngForigua> andr3s_: <PREGUNTA> y que tal es la relacion con el hardware para servidores? por ejemplo, multiprocesadores, SAN, iSCSI??
<MagicFab> IngForigua, unirte a un esfuerzo de retroingeniería. Creo que es el peor de los casos.
<MagicFab> andr3s_: es mucho mejor, ya que detrás de muchos servidores hay pérdidas medibles en $ cuando el material no funciona... por tanto muy fuerte incentivo de resolver esos prioblemas.
<MagicFab> Esas perdidas pueden ser "servidores no vendidos"- es una razon por la cual Dell por ejemplo certifica su líneas... y HP igual.. y así van compitiendo...
<MagicFab> Y ese proceso de certificación comercial.. NO es fácil.
<MagicFab> Miren para referencia, este es el proceso para Windows:
<MagicFab> http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/winlogo/logofaq.mspx
<MagicFab> Imagínense un fabricante que pasa por eso.. y deba pasar por algo similar para Mac y / o Linux...
<MagicFab> sencillmente hay empresas que no tienen dinero o recursos para hacerlo
<MagicFab> Prosigo entonces, en mi proximo punto quiero indicar como identificar y buscar material compatible
<MagicFab> Lo primero, como indicaba antes, es saber qué fabricantes están detrás de una componente, sea un sistema completo o una compoonente individual.
<MagicFab> Por ejemplo muchas webcams tienen la misma marca y modelo y adentro traen chips diferentes!!!
<MagicFab> Por reputación, con el tiempo, he identificado tendencias simples.
<MagicFab> Logitech, por ejemplo no soporta "ni soportará" (así contesta a quienes preguntan) nunca Linux.
<MagicFab> Entonces hay que ser lógico.. comprar una webcam de logtech requiere buscar primero si alguien logró hacerle algún truco mágico :)
<MagicFab> Por ejemplo, ud.s creen que esta cámara funcione en Linux:
<MagicFab> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=45803&vpn=H5D-00002&manufacture=Microsoft
<MagicFab> Les dejo adivinar si la funcionalidad HD, el autofocus y el noise cancelling funcionarán ?
<MagicFab> Esuna cámara NO diseÑada para Linux entonces será un asunto de ensayo/error
<MagicFab> Por reputación, algunos fabricantes deben evitarse:
<MagicFab> Broadcomm, VIA, ATI/AMD...
<MagicFab> Nvidia tiene buen soporte... pero no es libre y yo diría es "el menos peor" de aquellos
<MagicFab> Otros se destacan por su buen soporte:
<MagicFab> Hewlett Packard (impresoras), INtel (audio, wifi), Atheros (wifi)
<MagicFab> Y algunas categorías de material rara vez tienen problmea (por ejemplo pendrive USB o lectored de CD, o controladores de disco IDE)
<andresmujica> (13:19:26) juank: <PREGUNTA> da problemas el HUAWEI Model E160 en Karmik?
<MagicFab> Entonces ese es un critero: el fabricante.
<MagicFab> juank, ni idea. Has contactado Huawei ? Donde buscaste ? Cuál es el identificador USB ?
<MagicFab> Generalmente esas preguntas las contesto con más preguntas pues resulta obvio que no han hecho su "Tarea"
<andresmujica> (13:19:52) j053d: <PREGUNTA>: se recurre necesariamente a ingenieria inversa cuando se trata de tener dirvers que no son alcanzables para su existencia nativa para sistemas linux?
<MagicFab> Eso me lleva al punto siguiente. Siempre hay que contactar un fabricante PRIMERO, como parte del proceso.
<IngForigua> santiago: <PREGUNTA>"controladores de hardware" funciona con cualquier hardware o hay algunos drivers que los tenga que instalar manualmente yo?
<MagicFab> En el caso de Canon por ejemplo, si uds. preguntan en el almaceén, llaman, etc. qui9zás les digan "NO HAY SOPORTE". Sin embargo...
<MagicFab> http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/software/linux/
<MagicFab> OK, no es soporte OFICIAL, pero a l menos es un paso adelante
<IngForigua> <PREGUNTA> Como podemos hacer para que nuestro fabricante soporte nuestro hardware
<MagicFab> j053d: según la demanda... y según el material.. y según el esfuerzo requerido. Por ejemplo el protocolo USB es una norma documentada y libre... por ende muchos dispositivos USB pueden ser investigado y soportados así.
<MagicFab> santiago: "controladores de hardware" que yo sepa solo soporta nvidia, ati, broadcom, atheros y modems. Alguien que busque la lista exacta en los paquetes -restricted-modules ?
<MagicFab> La presión comercial es el único incentivo apra que un fabricante soporte su material en linux. Se logra:
<MagicFab> - NO comprando material que no tenga spec/doc libre y sin restr legales
<IngForigua> andr3s_: <PREGUNTA> y que tal acerca de algunos modem usb de las empresas de telefonia celular que necesitan de software para realizar la conexion?? y que este software viene casualmente para win???
<MagicFab> - Escribiendo e informando al fabricante de su uso
<IngForigua> Affar[ES]: <PREGUNTA> ?Es cierto que no es aconsejable comprar Hardware demasiado nuevo debido a que puede tardarse en haber soporte para Linux (Ubuntu en este caso)?
<MagicFab> andr3s_: llame al servico al cluiente y quéjese. Y no compre ese modem. Sólo es cuestión de tiempo antes que slagan modems sin ese problema.
<MagicFab> Affar[ES], totalmente falso. Impresoras HP salen al mercado con soporte ya incluido para Linux por ejemplo. Depende de qué material sea, las mismas reglas se aplican.
<MagicFab> ok, sigo pues va pasando el tiempo :)
<MagicFab> Entonces resumiendo ese punto, contacten al fabricante y pregunten.. muchas veces hay soporte no oficial.
<MagicFab> En algunas categorías de material, por ejemplo impresoras, también hay fuertes comunidades dedicadas a documentar el soporte (oficial o no) existente
<MagicFab> Por ejemplo es sabiudo que una impresora HP rara vez no funcionará,,, y que es necesario el paquete hplip-gui para instalarla adecuadamente y tener cosas como niveles de tinta, impresión y scan en red, etc. sin hacer NINGUNA configuración.
<MagicFab> hplip-gui es part de Ubuntu desde al menos 8.04
<MagicFab> Para otras impresoras, la comunidad se concentra en http://www.linuxprinting.org
<MagicFab> EN el caso de dispositivos USB, hay un recurso menos pulido :) Pero igual de útil:
<MagicFab> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/
<MagicFab> Esos son sólo dos ejemplos.
<MagicFab> En este sitio hay *DECENAS* de sitios dedicados a "listas de compatibilidad linux": http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<MagicFab> Cómo encontrar la guja en un pajar ?
<MagicFab> El objetivo de hoy no es mostrarles cómo buscar...
<MagicFab> pero algo muy obvio que mucho no ensayan es en google escribir simplemente el nombre del dispositivo y "ubuntu"
<MagicFab> en el caso de dispositivos usb, la regla es usar su identificador USB (que se encuentra usando el comando lsusb)
<DiegoTc> <Affar[ES]> <PREGUNTA> Creo que no se me ha entendido bien. No preguntaba sobre drivers en Hardware que ofrezca soporte en Linux, si no en el que no lo ofrece y los drivers que hay son obtenidos de segundas formas
<MagicFab> No quiero elaborar en el tema, incluso si vienen a #ubuntu-co, siendo que mi trabajo es estar en IRC 50h /semana para Canonical, también ando por ahí y esa parte se les puede orientar (también en otros canales latinos o en #ubuntu-es)
<MagicFab> Lo principal es saber que además de esos listados de compatibilidad, es muy important informarse en reportes de la comunidad
<MagicFab> Por ejemplo, aquí Jorge Castro nos cuenta cómo le fue con un sistema específico:
<MagicFab> http://castrojo.wordpress.com/2009/12/20/asus-eeetop-2002-and-ubuntu/
<MagicFab> Si sus 3 vecinos compraros laptops Acer y funcionan super bien... ud. comprará un laptop Toshiba ?
<MagicFab> Es una regla que puede parecer obvia... pero buscar ejemplo *recientes* que correpsondan a su versión de Ubuntu de gente aque diga "funciona" o "no funciona" hace parte de la tarea.
<MagicFab> Affar[ES], de qué otr forma ? Deme un ejempo específico
<MagicFab> Esto me lleva al punto que muchos latinos definitivamente NOS RAJAN :)
<MagicFab> Es importante compartir públicamente en foros, microblogging, blog, donde sea, cuando a uno le funciona algo - o cuando no le funciona también!
<MagicFab> Mucho me dicen "no tengo tiempo!!!" Miren este ejemplo:
<MagicFab> http://identi.ca/notice/16246275
<DiegoTc> <Affar[ES]> <PREGUNTA> No soy un experto en el tema, pero existe hardware que funciona en Linux pero los fabricantes no ofrecen soporte alguno en Linux. Imagino que de alguna manera se desarrollará ese driver y si es así, imagino que se tardará
<MagicFab> Otra manera de compartir esa información es simplemente "anunciando" qque uno usa tal o tal material
<MagicFab> Por ejemplo en mi wiki listo algunos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MagicFab
<MagicFab> (bajo "Hardware")
<MagicFab> Affar[ES], honestamente, busque otro hardware y hágaselo saber al fabricante. Lo voy a decir un poco directo, quizás suene mal.. pero no pierdo tiempo con dicho hardware.
<andresmujica> (13:33:27) j053d: <PREGUNTA>: cuando linux reconoce con un driver que no es el suyo pero lo reconoce (a un hardware especifico) como se sabria que su funcionamiento sera estable o correcto?
<MagicFab> En los raros casos que me ha tocado comprar broadcomm por ejemplo... lo hago asumiendo el reisgo y los probelmas que vienen con eso.
<MagicFab> j053d, cómo sabe si se va a estrellar manejando ? Ensayando. No hay respuesta mágica para eso, pero sí tengo un punto sobre ese tema.
<MagicFab> Mirando en el canal de chat algo que yo uso MUUCHO: yo compro en lugares done hay buena política de devolución.
<MagicFab> Sé que en la mayoría de LatAm no es posible hacer esto. Pero no cuesta nada preguntar.
<MagicFab> En un rato les hablo del arma fatal para probar ANTES de comprar: Live CD :)
<MagicFab> Ahora el tema fuerte: QUE MATERIAL CON SEGURIDAD FUNCIONA BIEN CON UBUNTU !?????
<IngForigua> <PREGUNTA> Los drivers libres que se van creando a partir de.. "trucos" porque el fabricante en si no da soporte ni especificaciones, (ej: nouveau si no me equivoco), que tan legales son? Se puede esperar.. futuro de ellos?
<MagicFab> Sapphire_, no soy abogado!!
<MagicFab> :)
<IngForigua> de Sapphire_:
<MagicFab> Cada caso es particular. El  "soporte" de la mensajería MSN se podría comparar a eso. Funciona un rato, y cuando a Microsoft le dá la gana cambiar el protoclo , deja de funcionar. Por qué usarlo, en esas circunstancias ?
<andresmujica> (13:44:35) Affar[ES]: <PREGUNTA> No soy un experto en el tema, pero existe hardware que funciona en Linux pero los fabricantes no ofrecen soporte alguno en Linux. Imagino que de alguna manera se desarrollar? ese driver y si es as?, imagino que se tardar?
<MagicFab> Affar[ES], ya contesté eso.
<MagicFab> Ok entonces iba al tema fuerte.
<MagicFab> Igual que Microsoft, Apple y otros, Ubuntu tienen un programa de certificaciuón de material
<MagicFab> PERO NO DE COMPONENTES
<MagicFab> Al menos no por ahora
<MagicFab> Y perdón, debí decir "Canonical"
<MagicFab> La lista de sistemas certificados está aquí: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<MagicFab> Estas son empresas que han pagado Canonical para verificar si tal o tal sistema cumple con requisitos técnicos.
<MagicFab> Respecto a componentes, muchas veces algo que funcione en "linux" funcionará también en Ubuntu. El ejemplo que daba antes de las impresoras y su sitio de comunidad aplica aquí.
<MagicFab> Asimismo es uimportante conocer bien la documentación oficial al respecto
<MagicFab> Por ejemplo esta página ayuda mucho:
<MagicFab> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/switching/preparing-hardware.html
<MagicFab> Cito recursos en inglés porque son los que conozco. Pero los hay equivalentes o se pueden traducir, muchas veces es cuestión de pedir a su equipo local (LoCoTeam) que lo agregue a sus tareas... y así beneficiamos todos
<MagicFab> Mirando la lista en  http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ se puede luego visitar el sitio web de cada uno y escoger
<MagicFab> Y recuerden, se pueden cruzar esos datos y mirar recomendaciones de la comunidad...
<MagicFab> Linux en general (como la de http://linux-laptops.org/ )
<MagicFab> o Ubuntu específicamente
<MagicFab> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/hardware/C/laptops.html#laptops-testing-reports
<MagicFab> También hay sitios más generales: http://linuxpreloaded.com/
<MagicFab> OK, quedan 10 minutos
<MagicFab> entonces iremos más rápido, con las 5 reglas de una búsqueda exitosa de material :)
<MagicFab> Primero, si ya tiene el material, no "dañe" su sistema intenado habilitarlo:
<MagicFab> - No compile ni instale scripts manualmente: busque "package atheros driver ubuntu" por ejemplo
<MagicFab> - Use una nueva partición o un disco duro distintio si no hay otra opción que instalar "en vivo"
<MagicFab> Segundo, sea eficiente en su búsqueda en línea:
<MagicFab> - Use los sitios enumerados aquí, o pregunte "dónde puedo verificar compatibilidad de scanners en Linux" ?
<MagicFab> - Busque "ubuntu" y el modelo de su material. Hay tantos usuarios de UBuntu que es muy probable alguien haya reportado falla o buen funcionamiento antes
<MagicFab> - CUando encuentre algo, verifique la fecha. Un blog de hace 3 años seguramente dejará su sistema inservible!!!
<MagicFab> Tercero, soport comercial vs. comunitario
<MagicFab> - Si su problema le está afectando su negocio o es importante, quizás valga la pena pagar soporte comercial. Canonical ofrece planes de soporte *ilimitado* a partir de ~U$50
<MagicFab> - Pregunte en su localtema si hgay consultores o profesionales locales idspuestos a cobrar por el servicio
<MagicFab> Cuarto, documente y comparta!
<MagicFab> -
<MagicFab> - Publique en blog, microblog o foros los resultados (buenos o malos) de lo que ud. quiere hacer - así es como otros lo encontrarán con un motor de búsqueda!! No subestime esto
<MagicFab> Quinto... el armal MORTAL FATAL!!!!
<MagicFab> - Use el Live CD para probar el material antes ANTES de comprarlo. EN muchas tiendas el personal aceptará esto si se ele explica de manera cortés :) Ellos prefieren una pruebbita que una devoluvión y reembolso no ?
<MagicFab> Bueno, así concluyo la charla. Si hay algo pendiente les pido que me buisquen en #ubuntu-co, asimismo mi información de contacto está aquí:
<MagicFab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/ChoosingHardwareThatWorks#preview
<MagicFab> Por su atención y paciencia gracias!!!
<DiegoTc> Gracias MagicFab
<DiegoTc> :D
<DiegoTc> Siguiente charla es Jdardon
<Jdardon> Hola!
<Jdardon> antes que nada agradezco a MagicFab por su charla, es informacion de primera mano que no es facil de conseguir a veces.
* DiegoTc changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Sesión actual: Linea de Comandos Parte 1  por Jorge Dardón || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<Jdardon> Bueno, la charla que desarrollare se sobre la Linea de comandos
<Jdardon> creo que podremos hablar de algunos comandos y luego podemos ir viendo si hay preguntas
<Jdardon> si alguien desea aportar sobre el tema algun dato interesante tambien es bienvenido.
<Jdardon> La Linea de comandos es sino la herramienta mas poderosa de Linux
<Jdardon> existen varios beneficios en contra de una interfaz grafica, como rapidez, mayor control, y en caso de no tener un sistema grafico poder seguir trabajando en el sistema
<Jdardon> antes que nada quiero compartir con ustedes una frase que me ha ayudado a entender la logica de linux y su funcionamiento, en realidad en todo unix
<Jdardon> "En Linux todo es un archivo o un direcotorio"
<Jdardon> quiero que la tengamos en mente mientras vamos desarrollando el tema durante el transcurso de la hora
<Jdardon> bueno hablemos un poco de la linea de comandos en ubuntu
<Jdardon> Por defecto en Ubuntu entroamos bash como interprete de comandos
<Jdardon> existen varias, a mi gusto prefiero bash
<Jdardon> algunas de las razones por la que prefiero bash?
<Jdardon> autocompletacion de comandos o directorios (algo que ayuda mucho si no conocemos el sistema)
<DiegoTc> <Ein[Damian]> <Pregunta> que es un interprete de comandos
<Jdardon> esto lo podemos comprobar presionando dos veces tab en la consola
<Jdardon> Bueno interprete de comandos, puede tener varios nombres como shell, terminal, consola, cli
<DiegoTc> <andr3s_> <PREGUNTA> al decir bash te refieras a root?
<Jdardon> en la interprete de comandos: tendras la posibilidad de tipear comandos y que la maquina ejectute los mismos
<DiegoTc> <gus35> <pregunta> como uso bash? hay que instalarlo
<Jdardon> BASH: en realidad es una abreviación de Bourne again shell, y de manera sencilla es un programa que te interpreta comandos, ejecuta, corre mandatos, como lo quieras interpretar
<Jdardon> Root, puede referirse a el super usuario root o la raiz del sistema
<Jdardon> Bash te viene ya por default en Ubuntu, y tambien en la mayoria de distribuciones de Linux
<Jdardon> ok!
<Jdardon> vamos a ver las maneras de poder utilizar la linea de comandos
<Jdardon> basicamente si estamos en un ambiente grafico, por ejemplo el escritorio gnome de ubuntu, podemos acceder a una terminal de estas formas:
<Jdardon> en el menu de Gnome: Aplicaciones > Accesorios > Terminal
<Jdardon> Tambien: ALT + F2 con lo que se abrira el dialogo de «Ejecutar una aplicacion», desde donde escribiremos gnome-terminal y seguido presionamos enter para que no la corra
<Jdardon> Otra forma de acceder a ella es por medio de la combinacion de la tecla ALT mas alguna tecla de funcion
<Jdardon> especificamente del F1 al F6
<Jdardon> la combinacion ALT+ F7 nos devuelve al modo grafico
<Jdardon> en caso que no les funcionara solo con ALT pueden sumarle la tecla CTRL
<Jdardon> a los casos anteriores
<DiegoTc>  <PREGUNTA> diferencia entre el bash en gnome y bash en x-term?
<Jdardon> mmm ok, te referis a la diferencia entre gnome-terminal y xterm?
<n0rman> Jdardon: si, creo que a eso se refiere
<Jdardon> gnome terminal es una aplicacion que te emula una terminal xterm es otra aplicacion que te emula terminales, asi esta en el caso de KDE konsole, donde tambien te emula terminales
<Jdardon> xterm es mas sencilla con gnome-terminal tenes muchas opciones para poder trabajar
<Jdardon> ok!
<Jdardon> que nos vamos a encontrar  en una terminal cuando ya al tengamos enfrente
<Jdardon> habra un prompt similar el cual nos puede indicar distinta informacion, como hora, directorio, nombre de la maquina, nombre del usuario etc.
<Jdardon> Generalmente nos muestra algo similar a esto: " jorge@darkstar:~$ "
<Jdardon> que nos indica el nombre del usuario y el nombre de la maquina en donde estamos, el signo de $ nos dice que estamos como un usuario normal, si fuera el de un usuario con permisos de super usuario seria un #
<Jdardon> seguido a esto nos encontramos con un cursos intermitente el cual nos indica que podemos ya ingresar cualquier comando que deseemos
<Jdardon> hay alguna pregunta? o vamos bien
<n0rman> [13:32] <jagus_> como hago para actualizar los paquetes instalados en ubuntu desde la terminal
<Jdardon> ok! bueno esto se cubrira en la charla que el ubuntero Roni Cardona dara en la segunda parte de linea de comandos.
<IngForigua> Mozky: <pregunta> como ago para tener permisos de super user?
<n0rman> <PabloRS> hay diferencia entre sudo -s y sudo su en cuanto a permisos o nivel de super usuario?
<Jdardon> ok! algo caracteristico de Ubuntu es que nos viene el super usuario  deshabilitado por defecto, pero nos trae el comando sudo para poder realizar tareas administrativas
<Jdardon> vamos a ver un poquito de comandos y luego miramos como usar sudo
<Jdardon> ok
<Jdardon> tip de supervivencia basica para la linea de comandos
<Jdardon> sino sabemos que hace un comando o no estamos seguros si es el comando correcto
<Jdardon> Linux trae una herramienta poderisisima llamada man
<Jdardon> man viene de manual por lo que ya sabran que hace, nos da informacion basica, como se ejecuta y que hace cada parametro del comando
<Jdardon> forma de uso
<Jdardon>   man COMANDO
<Jdardon> para salir de man, presionen la tecla "q"
<Jdardon> veamos como podemos movernos dentro de la consola por todos el sistema
<Jdardon> el primer comando que veremos es "ls", el cual nos lista el contenido de algun directorio o en el lugar donde nos ubicamos
<DiegoTc> <mmann> <PREGUNTA> puedes usar dir envez de ls?
<Jdardon> si lo ejecutamos con los parametros -al nos listara los atributos de los directorios y archivos y hasta los ocultos
<Jdardon> si puedes usar dir, pero te recomiendo ls
<Jdardon> uso de ls:
<Jdardon> ls [parametros]
<Jdardon> el anterior es para trabajar con el directorio actual
<Jdardon> para un directorio especifico:
<Jdardon> ls [parametros] directorio
<Jdardon> ok ya sabemos como listar pero ahora como cambiamos de ubicacion, eso lo haremos con el comando cd
<Jdardon> si ejecutamos cd solo lo que nos hara es llevarnos hacia nuestro directorio home
<Jdardon> si lo ejecutamos de la siguiente manera nos llevara al directorio indicado:
<Jdardon> cd directorio
<Jdardon> para poder regresar a un nivel de directorio o subir de nivel lo hacemos asi:
<Jdardon> cd ..
<Jdardon> por si no se nota bien es cd [punto][punto]
<Jdardon> y claro antepongan un espacio entre los puntos
<Jdardon> otro comando que nos puede ayudar para ubicarnos en nuestro sistema es pwd
<Jdardon> el cual nos devuelve el nombre del directorio de trabajo actual
<Jdardon> bueno, ya que podemos movernos y ver los contenidos de los directorios, repasemos que es cada una de los directorios para poder ir a buscar en ellos algo que necesitemos
<Jdardon> claro el nuestro directorio home tiene lo que nosotros queremos
<Jdardon> bueno todo parte de la raiz del sistema o / si ejecutamos un cd / en la consola y luego un ls nos mostrara que existe el maximo nivel de nuestro sistema de archivos
<Jdardon> miremos genericamente estos directorios, lo hare rapido por el tiempo
<Jdardon> ?
<Jdardon> ok perdonen ahbia perdido conexion
<Jdardon> bin = binarios o ejecutables basicos del sistema
<Jdardon> boot = archivos de inicio del sistema
<Jdardon> dev = amacena  los dispositivos de la maquina (recuerdan la frase de en linux todo es un directorio o archivo?)
<Jdardon> etc = Configuraciones del sistema Importantisimo
<Jdardon> home = archivos y directorios de los usuarios
<Jdardon> lib = archivos de librerias del sistema
<Jdardon> media = donde nuestros dispositivos de almacenamiento llegan a montarse
<Jdardon> sbin = son binarios para super usuario
<Jdardon> tmp = archivos temporales
<Jdardon> usr = es donde nuestras aplicaciones llegan a instalar sus archivos para poder ejecutarse
<Jdardon> var = es un directorio donde existen archivos que tienden a cambiar continuanmente como los logs o bitacoras
<Jdardon> alguna pregunta?
<DiegoTc> Jdardon, por lo visto ninguna
<Jdardon> ok miremos algunos comando para poder modificar directorios o archivos
<DiegoTc> <cousteau> <PREGUNTA> ¿Por qué en ubuntu hay otro intérprete de comandos llamado dash, y por qué sh apunta a dash?
<Jdardon> cp : con este copiaremos archivos o directorios
<Jdardon> bueno como mecione existen varios y dash es uno de ellos
<Jdardon> forma de uso: cp original copia
<Jdardon> cp -r diroriginal copia     //para directorios
<Jdardon> mv para mover archivos o directorios, tambien lo podemos usar para renombrar
<Jdardon> mkdir para crear directorios:
<Jdardon> mkdir nombredirectorio
<Jdardon> y para eliminar rm
<Jdardon> como sugerencia acompañado de -f si son muchos archivos y -r si es un directorio
<Jdardon> rm -rf directorio
<Jdardon> bueno, me quede corto con el tiempo
<Jdardon> pero ya es el turno de otro compañero
<Jdardon> no se si hay alguna duda hasta aca?
<DiegoTc> Gracias Jdardon
<andresmujica> gracias jdardon!!!
<DiegoTc> Siguiente charla nuestro amigo leogg
<leogg> hey ho, let's go!! :)
<leogg> buenas gente
<Jdardon> Gracias a todos, sobre todo a los organizadores porque la realizacion de eventos es dificil y si quremos mas eventos apoyemoslos
<Jdardon> feliz tarde!
<Jdardon> soke leogg !!!!!!!!!!
* DiegoTc changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Sesión actual: Como participar en mi LoCo Team mas cercano  por Leadro Gomez || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<leogg> Jdardon: te me robaste 8 minutos :(
<andresmujica> lol
<leogg> buenas todas y todos
<andresmujica> no olviden llenar la encuesta si se van a retirar
<Jdardon> se emociona uno!
<leogg> mi nombre es Leandro Gómez
<leogg> soy de Uruguay, pero vivo actualmente en Nicaragua, en donde formo parte de la comunidad local de usuarios de software libre
<leogg> soy además Ubuntu Member y traductor oficial del proyecto Ubuntu y uno de los responsables del POSOL :)
<leogg> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/ <--- por si no lo conocían... escuchenlo que está muy bueno!!! XD
<leogg> hoy les voy a hablar sobre lo que son los LoCo Teams y como formar parte de uno
<leogg> ¿Qué es un LoCo Team?
<leogg> Un LoCo Team, o Local Comunity Team, son equipos locales, o comunidades de usuarios de Ubuntu organizadas alrededor del mundo.
<leogg> En la actualidad hay casi 130 LoCo Teams a nivel mundial.
<leogg> Los LoCos no son manejados por Canonical. Estas comunidades son creadas, organizadas y mantenidas por voluntarios y entusiastas de Ubuntu.
<leogg> Sin embargo, hay que mencionar que Canonical da asistencia a los LoCos hasta cierto punto, dotandolos de diversos recursos, tales cómo; wikis, listas de correos, discos y materiales para conferencias, etc.
<leogg> Como regla general, hay un LoCo por país, aunque existen casos (cómo Estados Unidos, Rusia, India y España) en que la extensión geográfica o las diferencias idiomáticas hacen que amerite el funcionamiento de más de un equipo por país.
<leogg> Estos son casos muuuuyyyyy especiales
<leogg> Hay también dos casos particulares (Alemania y Nicaragua), en que existen dos LoCos diferentes para atender a los usuarios por distribución (Ubuntu y Kubuntu).
<leogg> Además están los equipos regionales, que no son LoCo Teams en sentido estricto de la palabra, sino más bien grupos de comunidades que se unen para un propósito específico.
<leogg> Por ejemplo, el proyecto US Mentoring Team que apoya la creación, organización y oficialización de LoCos en todos los estados de los EE.UU. o la iniciativa Ubuntu Centroamérica que hace los mismo en los países centroamericanos.
<leogg> También existe Ubuntu Norden que une a los países nórdicos, y el proyecto de LoCos Hispanos que trabaja en una serie de iniciativas con las comunidades hispanoparlantes.
<leogg> Estas iniciativas son muy importantes ya que fomentan el intercambio de ideas entre comunidades afines y sirven para que las comunidades más pequeñas aprendan de los errores y los aciertos de las comunidades más experimentadas
<leogg> Pueden ver la lista completa de LoCo Teams en http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<leogg> No se si hay alguna pregunta hasta aquí?
<IngForigua> No hay en el canal
<leogg> oka, sigamos pues....
<leogg> perberos: <PREGUNTA> LoCo Teams tiene algo que ver con el desarrollo de ubuntu?
<leogg> buena pregunta!!!!!
<leogg> voy a hablar sobre eso un poco más adelante :)
<leogg> así que no se me duerman :p
<leogg> Cómo hemos visto, los LoCo Teams son el primer punto de contacto y de soporte para los nuevos usuarios de Ubuntu en cada país.
<DiegoTc> <j053d> <PREGUNTA>: como se registra un LoCo formalmente y pasa a ser identificado legitimamente como parte de la comunidad cuales son los requisitos para su formacion para lugares donde aun no existen o no formalmente.
<leogg> Pero no solamente eso, las comunidades locales son muy importantes en la cantidad y calidad de aportes que hacen al Proyecto Ubuntu.
<hggdh> DanielAngello | <PREGUNTA>: es necesario tener  una cuenta laundpach para pertenecer a un LoCo Team?
<leogg> Los LoCo Teams colaboran con el proyecto traduciendo Ubuntu a su idioma local, reportando bugs, escribiendo documentación y aportando código. (respondiendo la pregunta de perberos :)
<leogg> j053d: Necesitan registrar el team en launchpad
<leogg> j053d: en toda latinoamerica hay por lo menos un loco team
<leogg> DanielAngello: no
<leogg> DanielAngello: pero es deseable
<leogg> ok... sorry por el lag
<leogg> seguimos
<DiegoTc> <PREGUNTA> estan permitidos varios LoCos por cada pais? por ejemplo para paises grandes, aún cuando todos hablan el mismo idioma o no tienen las limitaciones mencionadas
<leogg> podríamos decir que el aspecto más fuerte de una comunidad local es la promoción de Ubuntu y del software libre en general a través de conferencias, charlas, talleres, festivales de instalación, etc.
<leogg> Solo para países grandes se permite más de un LoCo
<leogg> en latinoamerica el caso mas ejemplar seria brasil
<leogg> Ahora bien... ¿Cómo me uno a un LoCo Team?
<leogg> Primero, busquen la comunidad local de su país en http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ e inscribanse en la lista de correos.
<leogg> Segundo, no sean tímidos... :) presentensen en la lista, digan que quieren colaborar.
<leogg> La comunidad Ubuntu es muy amigable, los nuevos miembros son bien recibidos y siempre hay algo que hacer o en que colaborar.
<leogg> La barrera de entrada para nuevos colaboradores es en realidad muy baja... no es necesario ser programador, ingeniero o administrador de sistemas. Es más, muchos de los colaboradores más activos de la comunidad no tienen una formación tecnológica.
<hggdh> somnoliento | PREGUNTA Qué se espera de un nuevo colaborador? qué tipo de colaboración debe estar dispuesto a dar?
<leogg> somnoliento: lo que puedas!!! toda colaboración es bienvenida :)
<leogg> hay gente que comienza con traducciones o soporte
<leogg> que es lo más fácil
<leogg> y después de un par de años
<leogg> pasan a aportar código, por ejemplo
<leogg> preguntas?
<hggdh> IVO_ | <pregunta> se puede pasar directamente a aportar codigo, por ejemplo, arreglando bugs?
<leogg> IVO_: si se tiene la capacidad para aportar código directamente,,, excelente!!!
<leogg> en ubuntu necesitamos hackers.... así que todo aporte en forma de código es más que bienvenido!!!
<leogg> la próxima semana es el ubuntu developer week
<leogg> se van a dar charlas sobre desarrollo
<leogg> es una buena forma para comenzar a introducirse en esto
<leogg> next?
<IngForigua> <Pregunta> Esta semana tambien se lleva a cabo en español?
<leogg> IngForigua: lamentablemente no :(
<leogg> pero si hay gente interesada podemos traducir los logs
<leogg> siguiente?
<hggdh> j053d | <PREGUNTA> Si un LoCoTeam no cumple algunas normasl de participacion o aporte o cosas de Linux, es ignorado o retirado de las listas oficiales de Team.
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> Oakenfold | <PREGUNTA> Es necesario firmar el codigo de Conducta para pertenecer a un LoCo?
<leogg> j053d: hay procesos para eso... están todos documentados en https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<leogg> j053d: lo que se hace es tratar de dialogar y resolver el conflicto... nunca he oido de un caso que se "castigue" a un LoCo por algo
<leogg> Oakenfold: no... pero si es necesario para ser Ubuntu Member o desarrollador de Ubuntu (MOTU)
<leogg> next
<hggdh> no next so far ;-)
<leogg> aprovecho par un pequeño comercial :)
<leogg> las comunidades locales que quieran promocionar sus eventos o actividades en el POSOL
<leogg> http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/
<leogg> pueden mandarnos un correo a posol en linuxtour.org
<leogg> === FIN DEL COMERCIAL ===
<leogg> :)
<n0rman> [14:44] <Sapphire_> <PREGUNTA> Los LoCo teams tambien son los grupos que se suelen encargar de dar charlas?
<n0rman> con el permiso de mi amigo leogg  :)
<leogg> dale n0rman
<n0rman> Sapphire_: ese es uno de los trabajo de los LoCo Teams, dar charlas, organizar eventos como FLISoL, SFD, o simplemente charlas para promover y difundir Software Libre
<n0rman> como experiencia propia Ubuntu Nicaragua ha sido la encargada de organizar SFD, FLISoL y la iniciativa Linuxtour.org que es nuestra "gira rockera" donde damos charlas en universidades
<n0rman> así que si, no es obligado que su trabajo sea dar charlas
<n0rman> hay otros locos que se enfocan en apoyuar en reporte de bugs y no dan muchas charlas
<n0rman> ya es decisión del LoCo y de sus miembros cual va a ser su linea de acción
<n0rman> hay otra pregunta?
<n0rman> [14:48] <Sapphire_> n0rman: podrias contarnos tu experiencia con tu LoCo team local
<n0rman> Sapphire_: bueno, yo me uní al loco de Nicaragua en marzo del 2007, a un mes de formado leogg es miembro fundador de Ubuntu Niucaragua
<n0rman> y el trabajo que ha hehco Ubuntu Nicaragua ha estado enfocado en la difusi{on
<n0rman> y promoción de Ubuntu y del Software Libre en general
<n0rman> desde el 2007 estamos encargados de organizar FLISoL, SFD (donde hemos ganado en 2007 y 2008 como mejor evento a nivel mundial)
<n0rman> como dije antes, Linuxtour y elk año pasado estuvimos detrás de la organización (con apoyo de centroamerica) del Primer Encuentro Centroamericano de Softwaer Luibre
<n0rman> todo estos eventos ha ayudado a hacer ruido y mucha gente se ha acercado a la comunidad
<n0rman> unas cuantas empresas lo han usado
<n0rman> procuramos visitar todas las univiersidades de Managua para que los estudiantes conozcan GNU/Linux y Ubuntu
<n0rman> ghracias al relajo que hacemos hemos sabido de empresas que escuchan de Ubuntu y lo están usando :)
<leogg> mmann: y de donde sacan los fondos?
<n0rman> mmann: emmm jeje
<n0rman> haciendo memoria desde el inicio
<n0rman> el FLISoL 2007 fue financiado por nosotros
<n0rman> con los pocos recursos que teniamos, conseguimos local en unviersidad prestado
<n0rman> y lo demás corrio cx nuestra cuenta, contamos con el apoyo de otra univerisdad par hacelro en Leon (otra ciudad) y la universidad apoyo bastante
<n0rman> luego se ha conseguido fondos en Organizacopnes Sociales que apoyan este tipo de actividades
<n0rman> algunas empresas con amigos que trabajan ahi
<n0rman> procuramos dentro de nuestra misma comunidad buscar gente que trabaj ene empresas u organizaciones sociales que puedan conseguir apoyo}
<n0rman> [14:54] <mmann> n0rman, y tu te dedicas a eso la mayor parte de tiempo o mas que todo hobbie?
<n0rman> mmann: de manera personal, le dedico mi tiempo libre y parte de mi tiempo de trabajo
<n0rman> he estado desde el inicio
<n0rman> y le he tomado tanto cariño que para mi no hay nada mas satisfactorio ni nada que me de tanta satisfaccion que coalborar con una copmunidad de Software Libre
<n0rman> pero ese soy yo :) hay gente que decdica solo su tiempo libre, otros que no dedican y solo leen listas de correo
<n0rman> pero todos ponen su grano de arena a como pueden
<hggdh>  Sapphire_ | n0rman: que le dirias a los usuarios que aún no se acercaron, como consejo o recomendación a la hora de unirse?
<leogg> hggdh: que se acerquen!!
<n0rman> Sapphire_: que les diría? creo que les diría que no tengan miedo!
<leogg> hggdh: que no tengan miedo... no mordemos :)
<hggdh> Sapphire_: ^^^ ;-)
<n0rman> una comunidad es de todos y todas :)
<n0rman> necesitamos de todos y todas para que una comunidad salga adelante, todo aporte es valiosisimo
<n0rman> y si tienen interes en colaborar a una caausa social y justa desde el Software Libre que lo hagan
<n0rman> como escribí antes, para mi no hay nada mas graificante que ver como hemos avanzado desde Nicaragua y ahora como vamos haciendo lazos de amistad en Centroamerica
<n0rman> en las comunidades no todo es trabajo, también nos divertimos y conocemos gente increible
<leogg> n0rman: barcamp!!! :)
<n0rman> leogg: +1 :)
<leogg> bueno... agradezco a n0rman por la ayuda (te debo una cerveza :) )
<n0rman> Sapphire_: y el compartir con otras personas, es algo que no tiene precio :) y es algo que vale todo el sacrificio y el trabajo que se hace en una comunidad
<leogg> gracias a ustedes por aguantar esta hora de charla
<n0rman> leogg: una? mejor no me pague! :P
<leogg> y a DiegoTc por organizar
<leogg> n0rman: unas cuantas pues ;)
<DiegoTc> Gracias a leogg y a n0rman por brindarnos una hora de conocimiento
<DiegoTc> :D
<leogg> DiegoTc: you're welcome
<n0rman> DiegoTc: gracias a ustedes por organizar esto :)
<DiegoTc> La siguiente charla sera compartida con Jdardon y Roni
<DiegoTc> dentro de unos 2 o 3 min
<DiegoTc> recuerden llenar la encuesta si se retiran ya <<Include(DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/Header)>>
<DiegoTc> perdon
<n0rman> :P
<DiegoTc> Aqui esta <<Include(DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/Header)>>
<DiegoTc> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<DiegoTc> ese es
<DiegoTc> Ya llego Rcart
<DiegoTc> microfono tuyo
<Rcart> Buenas :D
<Rcart> Ok, en esta segunda sesion de Linea de Comandos en Linux, vamos a aprender un poco sobre la administracion de paquetes
<Rcart> para ello, debemos de tener claros algunos terminos:
<Rcart> Que es un paquete?
<Rcart> Un paquete, es un archivo comprimido en un formato especifico, en nuestro caso con Ubuntu es .deb
<Rcart> que es un tipo de archivo procedente de la Distribucion Debian, de la cual se deriba Ubuntu
* DiegoTc changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Sesión actual:Linea de Comandos Parte 2   por Rony Cardona || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<Rcart> Estos paquetes, estan centralizados en "Repositorios", que estan almacenados en los servidores oficiales de Ubuntu
<DiegoTc> <andr3s_> <PREGUNTA> que significan o los colores en los archivos, directorios, y subdirectorios????
<Rcart> Los colores que muestra la terminal identifican al tipo de archivo
<Rcart> Tambien, muestran colores dependiendo de los atributos que estos archivos/directorios tienen.
<Rcart> Si hasta este punto no hay otra pregunta puedo continuar con el manejo de paquetes
<Rcart> Ok, continuo
<Rcart> Para poder manejar paquetes de los repositorios, contamos con un "Gestor de Paquetes" llamado apt
<Rcart> Tambien contamos con una interfaz grafica que esta disponible en el menu Sistema>Administracion>Gestor de Paquetes Synaptic
<Rcart> Ademas de esta gestor de paquetes, que es para manipular los paquetes disponibles en los repositorios, contamos con una potente herramienta que nos permite administrar nuestros paquetes instalados, llamada dpkg
<Rcart> Con estas pequeñas definiciones creo que podemos adentrarnos a la utilizacion de estos gestores de paquetes. Y comenzaremos con apt
<hggdh>     juank | <PREGUNTA> al actualizar mi sistema me desinstala pidgin. Cuál es la razón?
<Rcart> apt nos permite instalar, eliminar, buscar y mostrar informacion sobre paquetes (entre otra gran cantidad de funcionalidades) mediante la linea de comandos. Veamos unos ejemplos
<Rcart> juank: Cuando se actualiza el sistema, los repositorios en /etc/apt/sources.list que estan agregados "manualmente" son desactivamos por motivos de seguridad y solo quedan habilitados los Repositorios Oficiales para una segura actualizacion
<Rcart> Lo mas recomendable es habilitarlo manualmente eliminando el caracter "#" (sin comillas) antes del repositorio de donde instalas pidgin. Si mi respuesta no te quedo clara pregunta, sino, confirma
<DiegoTc> <Sapphire_> <PREGUNTA> Mencionaste la herramienta apt, tambien hay una llamada aptitude, que diferencias tiene?
<Rcart> Sapphire_: La diferencia es que aptitude utiliza las librerias "ncurses" que permiten una interaccion grafica con la consola, permitiendo la navegacion grafica. Aunque tambien se puede utilizar sin interaccion grafica. Creo que esa es la diferencia mas notable
<Rcart> Si mi respuesta no te quedo clara pregunta, sino, confirma
<DiegoTc> Rcart, dicen que sigas adelante, las preguntas seran al final para que logres explicar mas tranquilo
<Rcart> Ok, continuo
<hggdh> Fideox | <PREGUNTA> pordrían explicar como se hace un install con ./configure make make install; estoy tratando de instalar el gimpshop y no hay caso
<Rcart> Para poder utilizar esta herramienta; apt, debemos de tener los permisos de administrador. Usando la cuenta root o siendro parte del grupo de usuarios con permisos para utilizar sudo
<Rcart> En este caso, tomares en cuenta que tenemos permisos administrativos mediante el comando sudo
<Rcart> Entonces, para instalar, como ejemplo, la aplicacion foo utilizariamos la siguiente linea de comandos: sudo apt-get install foo
<Rcart> La linea en si no es muy dificil de entender. Como vemos hemos agregado el parametro "install" que no creo que se necesite traducir.
<Rcart> Pero, de que forma sabemos que el programa "foo" existe? Para ello hacemos uso de la herramienta apt-cache. Veamos un ejemplo:
<Rcart> Es muy problable que el paquete "foo" (es un ejemplo, como ya lo mencione) disponga de varias versiones como lo hacen normalmente todos los paquetes. Entonces lo que tendriamos que hacer es buscar el paquete foo dentro de los repositorios para obtener un resultado de busqueda, que nos mostrara todas las coincidencias. En nuestro caso seria asi: apt-cache search foo
<Rcart> Y con ese comando obtendriamos todos los paquetes que tenga coincidencia con foo. Pero como podriamos ver las diferencias de cada paquete? Para ello veamos un ejemplo
<Rcart> Una forma de obtener una descripcion de algun paquete especifico, es utilizando la el siguiendo comando: apt-cache show foo
<Rcart> Con ese, obtendremos una buena descripcion, como por ejemplo la version, la categoria del repositorio, mantenedores, dependencias, tamaño (en bytes), cifras de comprobacion y otros detallas mas
<Rcart> Una vez que tengamos instalado un paquete, en este caso el paquete (imaginario) foo
<Rcart> Podriamos optar por eliminar, y lo podemos hacer de dos formas. La primera es simplemente eliminando el paquete, y la otra es eliminando el paquete y todos sus archivos de configuracion. Unas veces se entiende como: aliminar foo*
<Rcart> Veamos las dos formas de como hacerlo: Para eliminar simplemente el paquete foo y mantener sus archivos de configuracion, por cualquier razon, lo podemos hacer de esta forma (que es la mas comun): sudo apt-get remove foo
<Rcart> Para eliminar el paquete foo y sus archivos de configuracion lo hacemos asi: sudo apt-get purge foo
<Rcart> Y de esa sencilla forma eliminariamos completamente el paquete foo
<andresmujica> (16:52:42) cousteau: <PREGUNTA> ¿Qué archivos borra exactamente la opción purge?
<Rcart> Y asi podemos instalar, eliminar y tambien eliminar completamente paquetes
<Rcart> Ahorita te contesto adresmujica:
<Rcart> Cuando instalas un paquete, este se "desempaqueta" e instala en directorios correspondientes archivos como ser: librerias, archivos de ejecucion, archivos de configuracion, demonios en /etc/init.d/
<Rcart> Pero si desinstalas un paquete, quizas despues querras instalarlo de nuevo, y si cuando lo desinstalaste no lo hiciste con purge, el paquete se volveria a instalar en el mismo estado en el que lo dejaste anteriormente, antes de eliminar. Esto es gracias a que los archivos de configuracion quedaron "conservados" despues de la desinstalacion
<Rcart> Si mi respuesta no te quedo clara pregunta, sino, confirma
<Rcart> Ok, continuo
<Rcart> Esto lo vamos a ver un poco de prisa porque el tiempo se nos termina
<DiegoTc> <cousteau> <PREGUNTA> Entonces, desinstalando con purge, ¿también se borra la configuración en /home/.programa? ¿o sólo en /var y esas carpetas
<Rcart> costeau: Comunmente no se borran esos archivos de configuracion, por ejemplo un /home/usuario/.vimrc
<Rcart> continuo con dpkg
<Rcart> para ver los archivos instalados sin utilizar una interfaz grafica podemos hacer uso de manejador de paquetes local dpkg. Tambien requiere permisos de root para utilizarlo. Veamos un ejemplo:
<Rcart> Para listar TODOS los paquetes instalados lo podemos hacer con: sudo dpkg -l
<Rcart> lo cual nos listara todos los archivos, pero para visualizarlos de una mejor forma lo podemos hacer con: sudo dpkg -l | less
<Rcart> el agregado "| less" nos permite capturar la salida del comando sudo dpkg -l y visualizarlo mejor
<Rcart> ahora si queres encontrar un paquete especifio lo hacemos con:
<Rcart> sudo dpkg -l | greo foo
<Rcart> perdon, es sudo dpkg -l | grep foo (la prisa me equivoco xD)
<Rcart> esto lo que hace es que filtra la salida de sudo dpkg -l y captura el patron que le demos al comando grep, en este caso quedo asi: sudo dpkg -l | grep foo
<Rcart> Ok, aqui termino mi pequeña charla. Espero que le haya servido y cualquier duda digan porfavor. No se queden con ella ;)
<Rcart> Gracias por la oportunidad. Diego, te paso el microfono. Gracias y viva Ubuntu :D
<DiegoTc> Gracias Rcart
<DiegoTc> Un placer tenerte aqui con nosotros
<DiegoTc> siguiente charla es de andresmujica
<andresmujica> mil gracias DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> Antes k empiezas
<DiegoTc> la encuesta no se le vaya olvidar
<DiegoTc> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
* andresmujica changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to:  Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Sesión actual: como resolver rápidamente mi problema, el arte de reportar bugs de manera efectiva por andresmujica  || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<andresmujica> ok, entonces iniciemos.
<andresmujica> como resolver rápidamente mi problema, el arte de reportar bugs de manera efectiva
<andresmujica> mi nombre es Andrés Mujica soy usuario Ubuntu desde el 2006, tengo una larga historia con linux desde el 2001 aproximadamente. Actualmente trabajo en mi tiempo libre (que lastimosamente en los últimos meses se ha reducido a 0%) en Ubuntu como parte de los equipos BugSquad y Bugcontrol y en mi comunidad de Colombia como miembro del concilio.
<andresmujica> Mi perfil está en https://launchpad.net/~andres.mujica para info de contacto
<andresmujica> pueden hacer preguntas cuando quieran, las ire respondiendo durante la charla, no olviden usar el PREGUNTA: antes de
<andresmujica> Los computadores y el software son herramientas de apoyo para lograr un fin, p.e. navegar en la web, hacer nuestro trabajo diario
<andresmujica> hablar con la novia, etc
<andresmujica> Lo peor que puede ocurrirnos es que el sistema falle al ejecutar alguna de estas tareas.
<andresmujica> lo primero que debemos hacer al tener un problema es identificar si este es por configuración o es un problema que requiera a un desarrollador
<andresmujica> pero bueno como vamos a saber si el problema requiere ayuda "avanzada" ? es decir a un desarrollador, a un "guru" ??
<andresmujica> existen varios criterios. Tu problema seguramente requiere un desarrollador cuando:
<andresmujica> 1.- el programa se bloquea cuando realizo alguna actividad específica, p.e. suspender
<andresmujica> 2.- fallos después de realizar una actualización
<andresmujica> 3.- un dispositivo de hardware que antes funcionaba, no funciona ahora .. o peor.. nunca ha funcionado
<andresmujica> 4.- cuando toda la gente a quien le pides ayuda te dice, hmm eso como que esta complicado.... :/
<andresmujica> ahora, necesitas un master en informática o un desarrollador cuando:
<andresmujica> 1. configuraste el firefox (o x programa) y ya no funciona
<andresmujica> 2.- preguntaste en la lista de correos de tu locoteam y todo el mundo te dice como arreglar el problema
<andresmujica> 3.- preguntaste en los foros  y varios amigos te ayudan con el problema
<andresmujica> 4.- buscaste en google y encontraste 100 paginas describiendo 150 soluciones al problema
<andresmujica> en estos ultimos casos, es probable que sea una desconfiguracion
<andresmujica> o algo similar,
<andresmujica> y en los primeros es cuando mejor dicho...
<andresmujica> necesitas volver a la U o cambiar de carrera para resolverlos
<andresmujica> :/
<andresmujica> pero frescos
<andresmujica> una de las grandes, grandes ventajas del software libre es la posibilidad innata que tiene de ser MOLDEADO A NUESTRO ANTOJO.
<andresmujica> Me explico, dado que el software libre es desarrollado en un proceso abierto, cualquiera de nosotros  puede INCIDIR en su desarrollo
<andresmujica> a diferencia de lo que ocurriría con el AUTOCAD...
<andresmujica> magicfab menciono hace un rato, el "bugtracker" de nvidia..
<andresmujica> creo que ninguno de nosotros lo conocia..
<andresmujica> mucho menos sabemos donde ir a pedir alguna función nueva de autocad.. o reportar un error...
<andresmujica> entonces, en Ubuntu, Nosotros como usuarios, tenemos VOZ y VOTO.
<andresmujica> incluso tenemos el PODER de modificar lo que no nos funcione o no nos guste
<andresmujica> ESO ES LA FUERZA EL SOFTWARE LIBRE
<andresmujica> Que tiene que ver esto con bugs?   pues que a grandes poderes, grandes responsabilidades.
<andresmujica> DE NOSOTROS COMO USUARIOS depende que en gran medida los BUGS se resuelvan, las funcionalidades se desarrollen, las mejoras fluyan.
<andresmujica> si tenemos claro cuando nuestro problema es o no un bug, podemos dar el paso de reportar el mismo.
<andresmujica> y aqui hay algo importante que quiero traer a colación
<andresmujica> LAUNCHPAD
<andresmujica> el reporte de bugs en Ubuntu hace uso de LAUNCHPAD, siendo esta una increible herramienta desarrollada por Canonical
<andresmujica> en mi concepto Launchpad es el aporte más importante hecho por Canonical a la comunidad del software libre
<andresmujica> incluso por encima de Ubuntu...
<andresmujica> en los sistems de desarrollo de software existe lo que se conoce como BTS
<andresmujica> un sistema en el que los desarrolladores manejan y controlan los bugs reportados por los usuarios.
<andresmujica> Normalmente, estos BTS son muy intimidantes y tienen una finalidad muy especifica, el reporte de bugs
<andresmujica> En cambio LAUNCHPAD es una plataforma que esta DISEÑADA para que el USUARIO se acerque a los DESARROLLADORES, de una manera amigable
<andresmujica> permite CORRELACIONAR preguntas de soporte (Answers,p.e.) con reportes de bugs
<andresmujica> enlazar código fuente con bugs especificos solucionando el problema a bajo nivel
<andresmujica> Y algo que es sumamente valioso, permite crear SINERGIAS con los BTS tradicionales existentes, de tal modo que por medio de Launchpad un usuario , pueda interactuar con el CREADOR mismo del programa que esta usando.
<andresmujica> Claro, para el caso particular de nuestra comunidad de habla hispana, tenemos una barrera adicional, a la  técnica. El Inglés.
<andresmujica> sin embargo, ciertos componentes (ANSWERS) serán traducidos eventualmente, y otros lastimosamente no lo serán...
<andresmujica> primordialmente porque el desarrollo de mas del 90% del software que usamos en ubuntu se hace en inglés..
<andresmujica> sin embargo, las poĺíticas el bugsquad permiten reportar bugs en otros idiomas, SIEMPRE Y CUANDO este sea traducido por algún miembro del equipo de traducciones.
<andresmujica> entonces un primer paso que todos deben dar es el de crear su cuenta en launchpad, esto lo pueden hacer más tarde accediendo a https://launchpad.net/+login
<andresmujica> bueno, listo, pero como reporto entonces un bug ??
<andresmujica> este es un buen documento que da pautas para reportarlos http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs-es.html
<andresmujica> les voy a dar una serie de recomendaciones para que sus bugs sean resueltos
<andresmujica> o en su defecto rápidamente atendidos ;)
<andresmujica> lo más importante es que tu mismo puedas repetir el bug, y que puedas DESCRIBIR el procedimiento para repetir el bug.
<andresmujica> La situación es la siguiente, el desarrollador del programa necesita ver el error que se te esta presentando para poder resolverlo, si el no es capaz de experimentar el error en su sistema no podrá arreglarlo.
<andresmujica> Entonces el primer truco para asegurarnos que nuestro error será resuelto, es garantizar que el error lo pueda repetir otra persona. :)
<andresmujica> como se hace?  con un paso a paso, p.e.  1. Abra Rhythmbox.  2. De clic en Radio 3. de doble clic en una emisora 4. cuando la emisora este sonando, suspenda la máquina 5. Espere unos minutos 6. despierte la máquina, 7. espere un rato y el rhytmbox aparecera muerto o de doble clic sobre la emisora y se bloqueara. <- intentenlo ahora mas tarde y me cuentan
<andresmujica> Este proceso lo puede seguir cualquiera y podrá o bien repetir el bug o determinar si el bug es algo que se le presenta especificamente a mi equipo por alguna configuración especifica en hardware o software.
<andresmujica> ahora
<andresmujica> Para descartar configuración de software podemos descargar el livecd con la versión que estamos usando de Ubuntu desde http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/release/  y probar el mismo procedimiento con dicho livecd.
<andresmujica> Otra buena práctica es descargar la última versión en desarrollo y hacer la misma prueba allí, en este caso sería http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/alpha-2/
<andresmujica> Si se repite podemos confirmar que no es una configuración de software.
<andresmujica> si tenemos la suerte de que el bug se presente en la última versión en desarrollo, pues muchas más probabilidades de solución tendremos, el grueso de desarrolladores
<andresmujica> esta trabajando en esta versión
<andresmujica> y ellos están pendientes de los bugs que se presenten en este periodo
<andresmujica> porque quieren solucionarlos!!!
<andresmujica> vamos entonces en
<andresmujica> 1.- repetir el bug y describir el proceso para que otro lo repita
<andresmujica> 2.- probar con el livecd de la versión actual y la de desarrollo para descartar problemas de configuración y validar si puede se resuelto durante el ciclo de desarrollo vigente
<andresmujica> Con esos dos puntos bastante terreno tenemos ganado.  (sin siquiera haber entrado a Launchpad aún :)
<andresmujica> otro punto a tener en cuenta es
<andresmujica> ser lo más concretos y especificos posible
<andresmujica> Es increible pero una gran cantidad de reportes de bugs son simplemente ignorados porque quien lo reporto no explico claramente el problema, o uso un lenguaje no apropiado o agresivo al reportar el bug.
<andresmujica> bueno, vamos con calma.  aún no llegamos a reportar nuestro bug.  Por una razón simple e importante.  Si te ocurrió a tí, es probable que le haya ocurrido a otro.
<andresmujica> Por eso es que en mi concepto el truco más importante es el de buscar un reporte previo de mi error.
<andresmujica> Si consultan los logs de la charla de FindingHelp (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/FindingHelp)  encontraran excelentes tips para buscar en google su error
<andresmujica> los resumo en:  1. si tienes un mensaje del error que te sale (preferible en ingles) copialo, ponle comillas y buscalo por google.  2.  busca directamente en launchpad (pero por google)  es decir usando site:launchpad.net
<andresmujica> Si quieres ir más allá busca en los foros de Ubuntu a alguien con un problema similar y valida si lo reporto previamente.  Otra muy buena opción, es acceder a http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-bugs  y preguntar si alguien reconoce el bug que se te presenta y si ya esta reportado.
<andresmujica> este trabajo previo lo que logrará es que su bug ya este bastante listo para que un desarrollador lo pueda resolver
<andresmujica> en este momento es cuando ya entramos a launchpad
<andresmujica> aqui los remitire a este tutorial grafico (en español e ingles) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs/ o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs_es
<andresmujica> al reportar el bug tenemos en cuenta lo mencionado previamente
<andresmujica> y nos apalancamos en las herramientas disponibles en Ubuntu
<andresmujica> - usar la opción en el menu de ayuda - Reporte un problema
<andresmujica> - usar ubuntu-bug nombre-paquete
<andresmujica> al ejecutar cualquiera de estos procedimientos se recopilara la información necesaria de tu sistema y se abrira una página en launchpad.
<andresmujica> en esta página se mostrará un listado de posibles duplicados de ese bug.
<andresmujica> Es muy, muy importante darse tiempo para mirar los reportes y encontrar si el bug ya esta reportado.
<andresmujica> una buena práctica es que en caso de haber encontrado un reporte previo del mismo error, nos suscribamos a este reporte,
<andresmujica> creemos el reporte de nuestro bug
<andresmujica> y lo marquemos como duplicado del ya existente
<andresmujica> puede ocurrir que mas adelante se evidencie que tu bug no era duplicado, así se podrá separar y manejar por aparte.
<andresmujica> otra recomendación es que el reporte lo hagas con la última versión en desarrollo (con el livecd que mencione antes)
<andresmujica> y en el caso que ya tengan reportes de bugs hechos
<andresmujica> pueden adicionar información relevante con el comando apport-collect
<andresmujica> (17:46:29) mmgc84: pregunta: que pasa cuando es un error para un tipo de hw en especifio???
<andresmujica> ok, excelente pregunta mmgc84
<andresmujica> los casos más dificiles que tenemos en Ubuntu están relacionados con HW
<andresmujica> ya varios de ustedes han mencionado que las webcam es una utopia en ubuntu
<andresmujica> el asunto es que todo iba muy bien hasta mediados del año pasado
<andresmujica> cuando los gurus del kernel dijeron que todo lo relacionado con procesamiento de señales (es decir la señal de video) no se puede manejar a nivel de kernel
<andresmujica> los esfuerzos para desarrollo de drivers de las QC, y muchas otras sufrieron un reves
<andresmujica> porque les toco separar su funcionalidad en dos
<andresmujica> una para el kernel y otra a nivel de usuario...
<andresmujica> entonces lo mejor que puede ocurrir cuando uno tiene un bug relacionado con HW
<andresmujica> es identificar de manera única el HW
<andresmujica> p.e. con dmidecode
<andresmujica> on lshw
<andresmujica> con lspci
<andresmujica> que dan identificaciones de bajo nivel para el HW que se tiene
<andresmujica> y permite encontrar bugs relacionados con el mismo hw.
<andresmujica> la forma más fácil de reportar este tipo de bugs es coin
<andresmujica> ubuntu-bug linux
<andresmujica> que tomará toda la info requerida de HW y armará el reporte para subir a launchpad
<andresmujica> PEGUNTA (17:46:32) madmacz: m4v, ubuntu-bug? quiere decir que no se tiene que ser miembro de un team ubuntu para reportar un bug?
<andresmujica> madmacz: otra muy buena pregunta
<andresmujica> que ya esta respondida en -chat pero la pongo aqui para efectos de log
<andresmujica> cualquiera puede reportar un bug
<andresmujica> solo basta tener una cuentta en launchpad (arriba esta el link)
<andresmujica> y querer resolver el problema (que implica seguir las sugerencias que doy en esta charla)
<andresmujica> ok, les decía entonces que si ya tienen un reporte pueden complementarlo con apport-collect numero_de_bug
<andresmujica> esto lo que hace es recopilar la info necesaria de acuerdo al bug y subirla a launchpad
<andresmujica> ahora, un punto muy importante... la REALIDAD
<andresmujica> no hay suficientes personas ni desarrolladores
<andresmujica> para resolver todos los bugs que estan reportados en launchpad
<andresmujica> en cada ciclo estamos hablando de mas de 3000 bugs reportados contra el kernel de linux
<andresmujica> y si mal no estoy no alcanzamos a tener 10 desarrolladores de kernel en ubuntu....
<andresmujica> peor aún, no tenemos suficientes personas que realicen TRIAGE para analizar los bugs y ayudar a su pronta solución
<andresmujica> el bugsquad los necesita!
<andresmujica> es por esto
<andresmujica> que muchas veces cuando ustedes reportan un bug parece que fuera totalmente olvidado e incluso inutil
<andresmujica> aqui va el siguiente tip
<andresmujica> en estos casos debemos monitorear permanentemente el bug
<andresmujica> si sale una versión alpha o un nuevo release probar de inmediato con un livecd
<andresmujica> para validar si continua o ya se resolvio
<andresmujica> es increible pero la actividad mas frecuente de un triager es preguntar si ya probaron con la última versión
<andresmujica> imaginense pagarle a 10 mechudos expertos en programación para que le pregunten a miles de personas si ya probo con el último cd ?
<andresmujica> en vez de que esten resolviendo el bug!!!
<andresmujica> también es buena práctica pasar por #ubuntu-bugs y preguntar si alquien ha tenido la oportunidad de revisar tu bug
<andresmujica> normalmente en ese canal hay unas 100 - 120 personas dispuestas a ayudar
<andresmujica> de hecho hggdh quien esta por esta sala es uno de los heroes del bugsquad
<andresmujica> (17:53:58) j053d: <Pregunta> Puede un programa de terceros causar un bug del cual no responda Canonical por no ser propio del sistema, sino algo ocasionado por externos?
<andresmujica> sip, muchos programas causan bugs en el sistema
<andresmujica> un ejemplo es el adobe air
<andresmujica> la primera versión no he validado si ya se resolvio
<andresmujica> que ejecutaba un script bastante dañino y dañaba menus y varios items en Ubuntu.. por mala programación
<andresmujica> en esos casos la  política oficial es que no podemos hacer nada
<andresmujica> pero poco a poco
<andresmujica> se han ido estableciendo puentes con adobe, p.e.
<andresmujica> para interactuar a nivel de bug trackers
<andresmujica> y poder resolver los problemas.
<andresmujica> ahora para cerrar la charla, les voy a contar rapidamente acerca del bugsquad y del programa de mentorship
<andresmujica> el bugsquad esta compuesto por personas que quieren colaborar en el manejo de bugs en Ubuntu, yo soy uno de ellos, en el canal #ubuntu-bugs encontrarán muchos más
<andresmujica> la función de los miembros del bugsquad es  lee tu reporte y define que nivel de importancia tiene, si es o no un error, te hace las preguntas pertinentes para completar la información si es el caso y lo alista para entregarselo a un desarrollador quien con toda la información completa podrá trabajar en el y resolverlo en la medida de lo posible,
<andresmujica> en este link puedes encontrar información de como convertirse en triager
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<andresmujica> el programa de mentorship busca ayudar a aquellos que deseen unirse al team en sus labores como triager
<andresmujica> en este link tenemos más información
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<andresmujica> y les recomiendo mucho la lectura de https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage donde encontrarán información más profunda y técnica sobre el tema.
<andresmujica> Entonces, no me resta más que decirles que el BugSquad los necesita! contamos con ustedes! y que espero les haya sido de utilidad esta charla.
<andresmujica> preguntas?
<andresmujica> (18:00:12) j053d: menos mal que prefiero probar lo delicado en virtualbox y si todo marcha bien al localhost original.  <-  esto es buena idea!!!
<andresmujica> (17:53:46) perberos: yo me ofrezco de desarrollador <-- te necesitamos... en ubuntu-motu te pueden guiar también
<andresmujica> Si alguno de ustedes esta interesado en hacer parte del BugSquad, con  mucho gusto les colaboraré. no duden en contactarme
<andresmujica> Les agradezco mucho su asistencia, la próxima semana en el Developer Week se realizará una charla mas avanzada sobre bug triaging, donde estan cordialmente invitados.
<andresmujica> seguimos ahora con 23.00 UTC    ¿Como Pedir Ayuda?    Libertcharrua
<andresmujica> no lo veo...
<andresmujica> esperemos unos minutos por favor.
* andresmujica changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Próxima Sesión: ¿Como Pedir Ayuda? por    Libertcharrua  || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<andresmujica> no olviden llenar la encuesta http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<andresmujica> bueno, de pronto tiene problemas de conexión libert...
<andresmujica> vamos a continuar con la siguiente charla después de esa
<andresmujica> a cargo de SergioMeneses
* andresmujica changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to:  Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Sesión actual:  Sistema de Archivos y Permisos  a cargo de SergioMeneses  || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: puedes arrancar
<SergioMeneses> Vamos a tomarnos un descanso de un par de minutos para tomar o comer algo y descansar un poco la vista, y empezamos con toda les parece?
<SergioMeneses> o vamos de una?
<andresmujica> como tu digas! no hay problema
 * SergioMeneses esperando respuestas de los alumnos :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno vamos de una entonces...
<SergioMeneses> La charla se va a dividir en 2 partes: 1o sistema de archivos y 2o permisos. Ambas partes van a tener practica en consola y grafica. Ademas asumo que todos manejamos un sistema acabado de instalar, asi que no voy a nombrar carpetas propias de alguna aplicación, esto por razones obvias (no todos instalamos las mismas aplicaciones).
<SergioMeneses> Empezemos con la 1a parte: "Sistema de Archivos", aqui les voy a dar una pequeña introducción teorica, les recomiendo que la teorica que les voy a digitar la copien en un archivo de texto y la tengan a la mano como apoyo en un futuro asi que aqui les va:
<SergioMeneses> GNU/Linux organiza sus archivos y directorios en un árbol global interconectado, comenzando desde el directorio raiz / y descendiendo hasta los directorios del sistema y del usuario.
<SergioMeneses> La organización y diseño de este sistema de archivos (archivos + directorios) viene determinado por el Filesystem Hierarchy Standard (FHS), en pocas palabra es el estandar de todas las distros, como: Debian, Fedora y Ubuntu entre otras.
<SergioMeneses> Asi que empezemos a navegar por nuestro sistema de archivos, aqui miraremos los directorios mas relevantes del sistema, para ello abrimos una terminal: Aplicaciones > Accesorios > Terminal
 * SergioMeneses si voy muy rápido o teneis alguna inquietud podeis hablar con toda confianza ok?
<SergioMeneses> Ubicados en la consola digitamos: pwd
<SergioMeneses> Este comando nos muestra nuestra ubicación actual, usualmente cuando abrimos una consola ella nos coloca en la carpeta de nuestro usuario actual, en mi caso: /home/same
<SergioMeneses> Asi que empezamos por este directorio: /Home/ La carpeta equivalente a /Documents and Settings/ de Windows. Usualmente la carpeta de cada usuario monta sub-directorios propios como: Documentos, Escritorio, Imagenes, Musica, Videos y Ejemplos.
<SergioMeneses> todos estamos en nuestra carpeta de usuario desde consola?
<SergioMeneses> asumo q si...
<SergioMeneses> Vamos a escalar en el arbol del sistema de archivos hasta llegar a la raíz, asi que vamos a digitar el siguiente comando: cd /
<SergioMeneses> El comando cd me permite navegar entre los directorio, si quiero subir una escala puedo usar una variante del comando: cd ..
<SergioMeneses> Los dos puntos no son equivocación asi es!!! xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno una vez ubicados en la raíz / vamos a ver los directorios que contiene, esto lo realizamos con el comando: ls
<SergioMeneses> Vamos a hablar un poco de cada directorio que alli aparecen y navegar un poco entre ellos vale!!!
<SergioMeneses> Empezemos con uno que ya no tiene mucho uso en la actualidad
<SergioMeneses> /mnt/ = Si usas Linux hace años, ubicas a /mnt/ pues era el punto de montaje de cualquier medio de almacenamiento extraíble hasta que fue reemplazado por /media/
<SergioMeneses> me imagino que andresmujica uso mucho este mnt xD
<andresmujica> si.. siempre fue lo más dificil de explicar...
<SergioMeneses> En la actualidad en /media/ se montan los volumenes como discos duros externos o particiones externas al sistemas de archivos asi como memorias usb.
<SergioMeneses> Entramos al directorio: cd /media
<SergioMeneses> y volvemos a dar el comando: ls
<SergioMeneses> Alli podemos observar nuestras unidades de cd-rom o dvd segun tengas xD. volvemos al directorio raíz: cd ..
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a ver el directorio:/bin/ Es el que contiene los programas y comandos básicos para el usuario. Ahora abrimos el directorio y miramos su contenido: "ls" alli podemos obervar gran cantidad de comandos algunos conocidos y otros no tanto pero aqui ya hemos visto varios como: pwd y ls.
<SergioMeneses> podemos ingresar con el comando: cd /bin
<andresmujica> PREGUNTA:  (18:18:04) Mozky: como puedo montar una particion usando la consola?
<SergioMeneses> Mozky_, aunq no es parte de la charla t voy a responder rapido
<SergioMeneses> usando el comando: mount
<SergioMeneses> la sintaxis es: sudo mount /particion
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo: sudo mount /sda1
<SergioMeneses> correcto?
<SergioMeneses> sigo...
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a ver el directorio:/boot/ El lugar de los archivos de arranque, el lugar de Grub, por ejemplo.
<SergioMeneses> os voy a dar un peuqeño "tip" si se puede decir
<SergioMeneses> Hasta el momento no notais algo raro cuando navegan por la consola?? es decir no ven el texto extraño??? bueno la verdad ubuntu como otras distros manejan una serie de colores para diferenciar los tipos de los archivos y directorios, si ponen atención a la ubicación en la que estamos grub aparece en azul ya que es un directorio, asi mismo pasa con otros archivos como por ejemplo los .deb son de color verde... etc
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a ver el directorio:/dev/
<SergioMeneses> El lugar donde se encuentran los dispositivos de hardware, desde el teclado hasta los discos duros (No hay nada que tocar aquí ya que este sitio es peligroso xD) aqui se maneja en general la configuración del hardware de nuestro pc o laptop, si quereis da un "ls" y veras el contenido pero no trates de abrir nada por seguridad... si algún dia tienes que acceder será por razones de fuerza mayor.
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a ver el directorio: /etc/ Este tarde o temprano lo vamos a conocer, es el lugar donde se almacenan los archivos de configuración del sistema, servicios de red y aplicaciones.
<SergioMeneses> Accedamos a el: cd /etc y vemos su contenido: ls
<SergioMeneses> Bueno aquí si nos quedamos un rato. En mi opinión este es un directorio crucial!!!
<SergioMeneses> hablemos de los directorios mas importantes que encontramos (son de color azul):
<SergioMeneses> El directorio: apt/ almacena un archivo muy importante el: sources.lits el cual es el archivo que maneja nuestros repositorios de software. vamos a echarle un vistazo rapido digitando en la consola: gedit sources.lits
<SergioMeneses> ...claro esta vista es de solo lectura
<SergioMeneses> si quereis editarla: sudo gedit sources.lits
<SergioMeneses> podemos ver la composición del sistema de archivos de manera grafica tambien: http://www.linuxconfig.org/images/Directory-Filesystem-Hierarchy-Standard.jpg
<SergioMeneses> una imagen interesante y que nos puede ser util cuando estamos "consoleando"
<SergioMeneses> en el sources.lits vemos líneas como esta: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security main restricted
<SergioMeneses> la cual es una dirección de repositorio... cerramos y volvemos al directorio etc: "cd etc"
<SergioMeneses> los directorios: ConsoleKit/ console-setup/ console-tools/ manejan las preferencias y configuración de nuestra consola.
<SergioMeneses> El diectorio: cups/ maneja nuestras impresoras y es alli donde se almacenan los archivos ppd de cada modelo de impresora que tengamos configurada en nuestro sistema.
<SergioMeneses> Directorios de configuración tales como: dpkg/ y /gconf manejan configuraciones avanzadas de nuestro sistema.
<SergioMeneses> Los directorios gdm/ y gnome/ tienen la configuración de nuestro escritorio: temas, cursores, wallpapers entre otros.
<SergioMeneses> El directorio init.d/ :O es importantisisisimo ya que alli se manejan los servicios del sistema, si tenemos servicio de bases de datos, firewall, proxy.  accedamos y veamos los archivos que alli estan, vemos el archivo: ufw que es un archivo de firewall, vemos el archivo: reboot de reinicio
<SergioMeneses> el direcotorio: kernel7
<SergioMeneses> q pena: directorio: kernel/
<SergioMeneses> que contiene la configuración del kernel
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora retornemos a la raiz: cd /
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a ver el directorio:/lib/ ¿Les suena?
<SergioMeneses> jeje pues claro es el directorio donde se almacenan las librerias del sistema
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a ver el directorio: /opt/
<SergioMeneses> cd /opt
<andresmujica> (18:30:16) madmacz: <pregunta>En que directorio se encuentra la configuracion del entorno grafico?
<SergioMeneses> madmacz, ese directorio se encuentra en esta ruta
<SergioMeneses> /etc/gnome
<SergioMeneses> alli se carga la mayor parte del entonrno grafico
<SergioMeneses> aunque existen archivos que hacen parte del entorno y que estan en otros directorios
<SergioMeneses> como el caso del gdm
<SergioMeneses> o el archivo xorg.conf
<SergioMeneses> pero si algun dia te encuentras con un problema que tu pc no monta entorno grafico pues vas a /etc/X11/
<SergioMeneses> si es que instalaste un tema y dañaste el asecto de gnome vas a /etc/gnome
<SergioMeneses> ...sigamos
<SergioMeneses> espero te este solucionada la pregunta
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a ver el directorio:root/ El directorio del súperusuario
<hggdh> j053d | <Pregunta> Aunque no tenemos permisos de los folder fuera de nuestro home, si por accidente con permisos otorgados borramos una carpeta importante, que tan complicado o facil seria restaurarla, con un liveCD?
<SergioMeneses> este directorio solo lo podemos acceder como super usuarios
<SergioMeneses> ...vale
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> por ejemplo puedes borrar un archivo como el del grub que se ubica en la carpeta /boot/grub
<SergioMeneses> con un live cd puedes entrar y ejecutar una serie de comandos para reconstruirla
<SergioMeneses> pero por ejemplo si ejecuta:
<SergioMeneses> sudo rm -R /home/tuUsuario
<SergioMeneses> no creo q se pueda hacer mucho =(
<SergioMeneses> ya que no es informacion basica del sistema...
<SergioMeneses> ...aclaro la ultima instrucción elimina completamente el directorio del usuario seleccionado
<SergioMeneses> hggdh, andresmujica DiegoTc cjohnston por favor verifiquen q la gente quede satisfecha con las respuestas por favor!!!
<SergioMeneses> sino doy una explicación mas precisa vale..
<cjohnston> translating.. 1 sec
<SergioMeneses> ...seguimos
<andresmujica> don't worry cjohnston
<andresmujica> todo ok
<SergioMeneses> ya que estamos hablando del root
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver la carpeta donde se almacenan los comandos del root
<SergioMeneses> /sbin/
<SergioMeneses> para poder acceder a ella necesitamos por obvias razones permisos de super usuario
<SergioMeneses> asi que podeis ver su contenido: sudo cd /sbin
<SergioMeneses> aqui vemos archivos ejecutables muy importantes
<SergioMeneses> como lo es el archivo de "apagado" del pc
<SergioMeneses> listen los archivo con el comando: ls
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a ver el directorio: /tmp/ Aqui se almacenan los archivos temporales
<SergioMeneses> cd /tmp
<SergioMeneses> si recientemente ven videos de youtuve
<SergioMeneses> muy seguramente el temporal de ese video debe estar aqui
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> es una forma de bajar los videos xD
<SergioMeneses> retornamos a la raiz
<SergioMeneses> y miramos los dos ultimos directorios
<SergioMeneses> el usr
<SergioMeneses> UNIX System Resource (siempre pensé que era una abreviatura de ‘usuario’ xD) y almacena datos de programas y los programas mismos.
<SergioMeneses> podemos echar un vistazo: cd usr
<SergioMeneses> aqui encontramos hasta los juegos que podemos ejecutar con nuestro usuario
<SergioMeneses> retornamos a la raiz
<SergioMeneses> Ahora vamos a ver el directorio: /var/
<SergioMeneses> este directorio es muy importante ya que maneja Archivos variables, es decir, archivos que pueden ir cambiando dinámicamente, incluído el servidor Apache.
<SergioMeneses> entremos al directorio: cd /var
<SergioMeneses> y miremos su interior
<SergioMeneses> destaco este directorio: /var/cache/apt/archives
<SergioMeneses> donde almacenamos los archivos que tenemos instalados en el sistema hasta la fecha
<SergioMeneses> como truco... una vez hice respaldo de este directorio y en una nueva instalacion lo unico que hice fue dar intalar todo su contenido y volvi a tener todos los programas que tenia antes xD
<SergioMeneses> tambien vemos el directorio samba
<SergioMeneses> y desde esta versión de ubuntu tenemos otro directorio
<SergioMeneses> /var/cache/software-center/
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos la parte de teoria termina aqui
<SergioMeneses> alguna otra pregunta antes de pasar a algo mas practico?
<SergioMeneses> bueno estamos en consola
<SergioMeneses> entonces podemos acceder a todo el sistema por medio del siguiente comando: sudo nautilus
<SergioMeneses> el abre los directorios y carpetas restringuidas del sistema
<SergioMeneses> asi que lo hecho en consola lo podemos realizar en esta ventana nueva que tenemos
<SergioMeneses> alguna duda???
<andresmujica> (18:54:14) cousteau: >PREGUNTA> No ha quedado muy clara la utilidad de /opt
<SergioMeneses> vale
<SergioMeneses> respondo la pregunta y sedo la palabra a mi proximo compañero
<SergioMeneses> en opt es donde monta las aplicaciones el sistema
<SergioMeneses> usualmente aplicaciones independientes
<SergioMeneses> muchachos me estan pidiendo algo de tiempo asi q tendremos que dejar asi
<SergioMeneses>  mas información en el estandar http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#THEFILESYSTEM
<SergioMeneses> cousteau, si quieres te respondo mejor en privado
<andresmujica> ok, muchas gracias SergioMeneses excelente charla
<andresmujica> damos la bienvenida a libertcharrua
<SergioMeneses> sigue libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<andresmujica> no olviden la encuesta
<andresmujica>  /topic  Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Sesión actual: ¿Como Pedir Ayuda? por    Libertcharrua   || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<libertcharrua> mi nombre es libert argenta
<libertcharrua> les hablo desde la experiencia de un usuario común
<libertcharrua> básicamente consiste en unos consejos a la hora de buscar ayuda quienes nos iniciamos en el mundo GNU/Linux
<libertcharrua> Hay varios métodos para buscar ayuda a la hora de aprender a usar ubuntu
<libertcharrua> o cualquier distro GNU/Linux.
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-01-24
<libertcharrua> Antes de pregutar hay que seguir unos pasos previos
<libertcharrua> 1.
<libertcharrua>       Intenta encontrar una respuesta leyendo el manual.
<libertcharrua> Para eso están las páginas man
<libertcharrua> por ejemplo si tenemos dudas con algún comando
 * andresmujica recuerden que para hacer preguntas pueden acceder a #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<libertcharrua> ponemos en consola $man apt-get
<libertcharrua> y nos dará un listado de la sintaxis que podemos usar con estecomando
<libertcharrua> 2.
<libertcharrua>       Intenta encontrar una respuesta leyendo las FAQs
<libertcharrua> Todos los foros suelen tener una sección de FAQs
<libertcharrua> que son las preguntas de uso frecuente por sus siglas en ingles
<libertcharrua> una rápida leida a esta sección nos dará una buena pauta de que pasos debemos seguir
<libertcharrua> una faq muy buena que tengo para recomendarles
<libertcharrua> es justamente una que habla sobre como preguntar adecuadamente
<libertcharrua> que es eltema que me ah tocado
<libertcharrua> Como pedir ayuda
<libertcharrua> al finhal daré el enlace
<libertcharrua> al final daré el enlace
<libertcharrua> 3.
<libertcharrua>       Intenta encontrar una respuesta buscando en la web.
<libertcharrua> cuando no podemos encontrar respuesta leyendo manuales o consultando faqs buscar en la web es la siguiente opción
<libertcharrua> 4.
<libertcharrua>       Intenta encontrar la respuesta preguntándole a un amigo con más experiencia.
<libertcharrua> yo mecentraré en esta charla en los últimos 2 puntos
<libertcharrua> La mas rápida es verificar en internet si alguien ya pasó por el mismo
<libertcharrua> problema. Esto se hace buscando adecuadamente en google.
<libertcharrua> ¿Y cómo se busca adecuadamente en google?
<libertcharrua> Hay dos trucos que son fundamentales para hacer búsquedas avanzadas
<libertcharrua> El primero es usar asteriscos (*) en las palabras. Esto hace que la
<libertcharrua> búsqueda se dirija exclusivamente a esas palabras
<libertcharrua> Ejemplo
<libertcharrua> *ubuntu9.10 amd64 drivers impresora canon*
<libertcharrua> si deseamos omitir alguna palabra de la búsqueda podemos dejarla fuera de los asterixcos precedida de un sigo -
<libertcharrua> *ubuntu9.10 amd64 drivers impresora canon* -windows
<libertcharrua> eso evitará que nos muestre un resultado relativo a drivers para windows
<libertcharrua> *ubuntu9.10 amd64 drivers impresora canon*
<libertcharrua>  Esto devolverá búsquedas que incluyan esas palabras y nos evitará que
<libertcharrua> nos lleve a perder tiempo recorriendo páginas que en realidad hablan de
<libertcharrua> drivers canon pero para otro SO o para otra versión de ubuntu u otra
<libertcharrua> arquitectura
<libertcharrua> Si queremos hacer la búsqueda mas exacta podemos agregar comillas
<libertcharrua> "drivers impresora canon para amd64 ubuntu 9.10"
<libertcharrua> Esto lo que hará es buscar resultados que contengan esa frase exacta.
<libertcharrua> Tiene el inconveniente   de que limita demasiado en ocasiones los
<libertcharrua> resultados que devuelve el browser
<libertcharrua> podemos combinar ambos sistemas de búsqueda
<libertcharrua> *drivers impresora canon "para amd64" ubuntu 9.10*
<libertcharrua> ahí especificamos que queremos exclusivamente búsquedas que contengan la frase "para amd64"
<libertcharrua>  Llegado el caso de no poder resolver el problema buscándolo lo cual
<libertcharrua> puede ocurrir cuando recién es lanzada un nueva versión de Ubuntu o
<libertcharrua> simplemente no han funcionado las soluciones que hemos encontrado es
<libertcharrua> aconsejable pasar al segundo tipo de ayuda que podemos encontrar.
<libertcharrua>  Consultar un usuario con mas experiencia de tres maneras
* DiegoTc changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to:  Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Sesión actual: ¿Como Pedir Ayuda? por    Libertcharrua   || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<libertcharrua> 1) Personalmente con un usuario con mas experiencia(no necesita mas
<libertcharrua> comentarios)
<libertcharrua> Consultar en canales irc de usuarios
<libertcharrua> Seguramente la mayoria de los foros ubuntu disponen de un canal irc donde reunirse para poder asesorar o ser asesorados sobre nuestros problemas
<libertcharrua> asumo que si estamos aquí todos sabemos conectarnos a un canal irc
<libertcharrua> 3) Preguntar en foros, tanto sean grupos, listas de correo, blogs de
<libertcharrua> usuarios etc...
<libertcharrua> Este tema es muy subestimado
<libertcharrua> Hay que buscar el foro adecuado.
<libertcharrua> No seria lógico preguntar sobre ubuntu en un foro windows.
<libertcharrua> También que sea la misma distro pues si bien nadie tiene inconvenientes en ayudar a cualquier usuario de cualquier distro es lógico que en un foro sobre fedora sabrán menos de nuestro problema que en un foro ubuntu
<libertcharrua>  Preguntar en foros es todo un arte si se quiere.
<libertcharrua> Hay que tratar de hacer las preguntas lo mas claras y descriptivas
<libertcharrua> posibles para que se pueda formular una respuesta concreta lo mas rápido
<libertcharrua> posible.
<libertcharrua> Conviene causar una buena impresión desde el principio.
<libertcharrua> Evitar los títulos del orden de
<libertcharrua> "Socorrroooo ayudaaaaaa urgente con el tema x o tal" o cosas por el
<libertcharrua> estilo.
<libertcharrua>  Un ejemplo seria "ayuda urgente con el cubo"
<libertcharrua> La verdad no parece nada demasiado urgente activar el cubo de compiz ya
<libertcharrua> que es solo un accesorio cosmético
<libertcharrua> A nadie echaran de su trabajo por no activar compiz y el título no llama
<libertcharrua> la atención si no mas bien produce rechazo en quien pueda tener la
<libertcharrua> respuesta ya que este tipo de títulos siempre son el preludio de un
<libertcharrua> mensaje que se limita a describir el echo de no poder usar compiz sin
<libertcharrua> dar mas detalles.
<libertcharrua> Un título correcto seria "No puedo activar compiz" o "Como activo los
<libertcharrua> efectos de escritorio"  Esto da una pauta del problema y por lo menos
<libertcharrua> alguien que vea el post pensará
<libertcharrua> "_Bueno a ver que pasa"
<libertcharrua> Luego viene el cuerpo del mensaje
<libertcharrua> Este debe ser descriptivo del problema y del entorno en el que surge
<libertcharrua> dicho problema
<libertcharrua>  No basta con decir "No puedo activar compiz por que no consigo los
<libertcharrua> drivers de mi tarjeta de vídeo"
<libertcharrua>  Combiene especificar que tarjeta de vídeo tenemos, cuanta ram,
<libertcharrua> procesador, arquitectura de la máquina. Si ya se intentó alguna solución
<libertcharrua> por lo menos mencionarla y especificar en que punto falló.
<libertcharrua>  Eso ayuda a ahorrar tiempo tanto el del que pregunta como del que
<libertcharrua> responde. Permite descartar posibilidades y encarar el problema desde un
<libertcharrua> punto específico y como dice una FAQ muy popular llamada "Como hacer
<libertcharrua> preguntas de manera inteligente"  Indica preocupación por
<libertcharrua> quien pregunta y no da la sensación de una actitud pasiva esperando le
<libertcharrua> resuelvan todo los demás
<libertcharrua>  Un ejemplo personal:
<libertcharrua> Buscando drivers Linux para mi impresora canon pixma 1800 solo
<libertcharrua> encuentro  paquetes .rpm (los cuales son usados por distros como fedora
<libertcharrua> red-hat mandriva y sus derivados)
<libertcharrua>  Averiguando en internet descubro que en ubuntu y derivados se usan
<libertcharrua> paquetes .deb pero no encontraba los drivers en .deb
<libertcharrua> Así que posteo preguntando como usar drivers .rpm en xubuntu
<libertcharrua> describiendo lo que hice para encontrar los drivers, intentar
<libertcharrua> instalarlos, en que pc (en este caso era necesario especificar la
<libertcharrua> arquitectura ya que no había drivers para amd64 en ese momento)
<libertcharrua>  Finalmente la solución fue como me sugirieron usar un programa llamado
<libertcharrua> alien para pasar paquetes .rpm a .deb  de esa sugerencia busque en
<libertcharrua> google "alien drivers canon 1800" lo cual me llevó a una página que
<libertcharrua> explicaba paso a paso el proceso de pasar los .rpm a .deb
<libertcharrua> Esto hubiera sido mas sencillo aun si hubiera echo en consola $man
<libertcharrua> alien   ya que ahí se especifican todos los comandos necesarios para
<libertcharrua> convertir .rpm en .deb
<libertcharrua> Otra cosa a tener en cuenta a la hora de usar los foros es escribir
<libertcharrua> correctamente. Es común en ocasiones ver mensajes estilo sms con
<libertcharrua> abreviaturas que no se entienden y además son totalmente antiestéticas,
<libertcharrua> evitar escribir todo en mayúsculas, buscar el foro apropiado a la
<libertcharrua> pregunta que tengamos. Estas premisas están especificadas en cualquier
<libertcharrua> foro serio.
<libertcharrua> Consejo para principiantes:
<libertcharrua> Llevar un registro de los problemas que tenemos y de la solución.
<libertcharrua> Es conveniente por dos motivos
<libertcharrua> 1) Recordamos mejor lo que hacemos y además escribimos
<libertcharrua> 2) Tendremos la información a mano en caso de que se repitiera el
<libertcharrua> problema o deseemos ayudar a alguien en la misma situación o similar
<libertcharrua> Hay muchas formas de llevar un registro de nuestros avances desde hacer
<libertcharrua> textos y guardarlos en nuestros pcs (tomar notas a mano seria mejor aún)
<libertcharrua> también podemos hacer un blog y tener nuestra información en linea y de
<libertcharrua> paso compartirla con el mundo explicar en el mismo foro donde
<libertcharrua> preguntamos como llegamos a la solución   y por supuesto agradecer a
<libertcharrua> quienes nos ayudaron.
<libertcharrua> Yo hasta hago audios en mi pc sobre la manera que logro resolver las
<libertcharrua> cosas.
<libertcharrua> Finalmente (y perdonen lo breve de esta exposición) les dejo el link que mencioné al principio
<libertcharrua> http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html
<libertcharrua> bueno no se si tengan alguna duda
<libertcharrua> al menos les doy tiempo de tomarse un café
<hggdh>  Morel | <PREGUNTA>libertcharrua,  Puedes contarnos un poco cómo llevas tus registrosÇ?
<libertcharrua> generalmente me gusta tomar notas a mano
<libertcharrua> eso me permite memorizar mejor
<libertcharrua> también tengo un grupo google donde solo accedo yo para ver que hice y como lo hice
<libertcharrua> solia tener un blog que borré por que me quedó muy desprolijo pero ahí varias personas encontraron solución a un par de problemas
<libertcharrua> de ahí que diga que es bueno hacer un blog para compartir nuestras experiencias con el mundo
<libertcharrua> como soy aficionado al podcasting
<libertcharrua> hago audios con audacity
<libertcharrua> y me escucho yo mismo hablar eso me ayuda a ver mis errores mejor aunque parexca raro
<libertcharrua> lo mas cómodo es escribir nuestras experiencias con cualquier procesador de texto e imprimirlo
<libertcharrua> respondí la pregunta a satisfacción?
<libertcharrua> otra cosa
<libertcharrua> para usuarios latinoamericanos recomiendo los foros de latinoamerica
<libertcharrua> ya que muchas veces
<libertcharrua> en europa
<libertcharrua> se considera computadora de baja gama lo que aquí es un maquinon
<libertcharrua> eh visto que a veces consideran como de "escasos recursos" máquinas con 4 gb de ram
<libertcharrua> en sudamérica muchas veces tenemos máquinas recertificadas
<libertcharrua> con mucho menos recursos que en otras realidades económicas
<libertcharrua> casi todos los paises suelen tener su propia comunidad ubuntu en internet
<libertcharrua> es buena práctica buscar ubuntu-xx
<libertcharrua> por ejemplo ubuntu-uy para uruguay
<libertcharrua> ubuntu-cl para chile etc
<DiegoTc> libertcharrua, si me permite en Honduras seria Ubuntu-hn, Nicaragua Ubuntu-ni
<Jdardon> Guatemala ubuntu-gt
<SergioMeneses> Colombia ubuntu-co
<libertcharrua> bien
<libertcharrua> varias veces use lo de entrar en ubuntu-xx cuando no encontraba la solución en mi comunidad
<DiegoTc> libertcharrua, as terminado??
<libertcharrua> bueno yo eh finalizado
<libertcharrua> si no hay mas dudas
<DiegoTc> alguna duda??
<libertcharrua> perdón de nuevo por la brevedad
<DiegoTc> ningun problema libertcharrua tu charla a sido de mucha ayuda
<andresmujica> mil gracias libertcharrua!!!
<DiegoTc> Gracias a libertcharrua por todo :D
<libertcharrua> tomenlo como un recreo jejeje
<DiegoTc> Bueno Gracias a todos por haber participado
<DiegoTc> en el I Dia del Usuario Ubuntu
<Rcart> Estubo buenisimo!
<DiegoTc> y fue algo especial
<DiegoTc> ya k fue la primera vez que se hacia
<DiegoTc> ya vamos a poder hablar todos
<DiegoTc> antes kiero darles el microfono
<Rcart> jajaja... y fue mi primer charla xD
<SergioMeneses> yo quiero agradecer a todos... desde los asistentes hasta mis compañeros tutores
<DiegoTc> a nuestros amigos de la lengua inglesa por su gran ayuda este dia
<libertcharrua> para la próxima estaré mas entrenado jeje
<DiegoTc> a cjohnston, nigel_nb, _marx_, pleia2, Pendulum
<DiegoTc> a hggdh
<DiegoTc> a todos los expositores
<pleia2> gracias DiegoTc
<SergioMeneses> DiegoTc, por nada... con gusto
<Jdardon> gracias a vos DiegoTc
<hggdh> gracias (y obrigado, em Portugues) a todos
<DiegoTc> andresmujica,  por cubrirme un buen rato
<DiegoTc> y a Pablo que se enfermo y esta en el hospital ahorita :(
<DiegoTc>  a cjohnston, nigel_nb, _marx_, pleia2, Pendulum
<DiegoTc>  a hggdh have any word to said?
<hggdh> muchas gracias a todos
<cjohnston> I will say something
<hggdh> and thank you, and obrigado
<cjohnston> I hope it goes ok... Forgive me if not..
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: ^^
<DiegoTc> :D
<cjohnston> Gracias por tomarse el tiempo para participar en el primer Días Ubuntu User! Espero que hayas disfrutado y aprendido mucho.
<cjohnston> Quiero aprovechar este momento para agradecer a todos los instructores que se tomó el tiempo de sus vidas para ofrecerle un material excelente hoy.
<cjohnston> Y un agradecimiento especial a DiegoTc y PabloRubianes para poner este día juntos.
<cjohnston> Si alguien tiene preguntas, comentarios o inquietudes sobre el evento del Día del usuario, no dude en ponerse en contacto con Diego, Pablo o yo mismo! Gracias!
<cjohnston> If yall understand that, its all my work.. if not, blame it on google translate
<m4v> o/
<n0rman> WUJU!!!!!!
<n0rman> :D
<DiegoTc> Bueno antes que nada
<n0rman> ya podemos habalr!! :P
<andresmujica> hehe, muchas gracias cjohnston ! muchas gracias DiegoTc PabloRubianes
<JuanCarlosPaco> test
<JuanCarlosPaco> si anda
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: how did I do?
<andresmujica> gracias a todos.  !!!
<DiegoTc> NO OLVIDEN LA ENCUESTA
<_marx_> gracias a todos por un gran dia
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, fine
<hggdh> cjohnston: sounded good to me
<Jdardon> DiegoTc, estos resultados seran publicados?
<cjohnston> they got the point atleast
<cjohnston> lol
<DiegoTc> yeap
<DiegoTc> yes
<andresmujica> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<m4v> cjohnston: si
<DiegoTc> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<DiegoTc> LOS LOGS SON AQUI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/LogsEnero2010
<DiegoTc> n0rman, sabes si haran la openweek en español
<DiegoTc> Jdardon, sip
<Jdardon> bueno creo que solo falta DiegoTc ++ cjohnston ++ y a todos los demas...
<DiegoTc> Jdardon, dime k falta?
<Jdardon> lo unico malo sera que cada quien celebrara por su cuenta al rato
<Jdardon> aumentar tu karma DiegoTc ;)
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros nos hablamos luego... voy a descansar un rato...
<Jdardon> que pasen feliz noche! o lo que sea donde esten...
<Jdardon> gracias por todo
<n0rman> DiegoTc: claro que si
<n0rman> se va a hacer
<n0rman> :)
<DiegoTc> andresmujica,  gracias
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: you gotta translate for me
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> what did Jdardon say
<DiegoTc> we have to increase our karma
<DiegoTc> cjohnston,  we have to increase our karma
<n0rman> Ubuntu Nicaragua va para El Panal a celebrar el día del usuario Ubuntu :)
<SergioMeneses> DiegoTc, increase our karma?
<DiegoTc> SergioMeneses, ni yo entendi
<SergioMeneses> nos van a aumnetar karma por el evento???
<hggdh> no...
<cjohnston> Anyone who understands english, we are still going in #ubuntu-classroom for a few more hours
<SergioMeneses> hggdh, es q no se entendio bien
<SergioMeneses> cjohnston, ok
<pleia2> buenas noches :)
<hggdh> SergioMeneses: I can read Spanish, but I cannot write it even if my life depended on it
<SergioMeneses> hggdh, ok...
<Rcart> Gracias a todos y felicidades por el logro :D
<hggdh> SergioMeneses: sorry
<Rcart> Espero verlos de nuevo or estos sitios. Hasta pronto
<tatica1> Felicitaciones a todos
<andresmujica> hggdh: didn't knew about your spanish skills :) nice !!
<hggdh> andresmujica: *reading* it is easy, very similar to Portuguese. Speaking (or writing) is another story ;-)
<andresmujica> :)
<Ein[Damian]> Bueno, muchas gracias a los organizadores, hasta mañana que descansen!
<libertcharrua> buenas noches a todos gracias por organizar esto
<SergioMeneses> Ein[Damian], lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, =)
<magu42> gracias a todos desde Uruguay
<libertcharrua> a ver si te animas a  la próxima magu42
<libertcharrua> jejeje
<magu42> sip
<libertcharrua> no es que te  quiera mandar al frente delante de 70 personas
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<libertcharrua> lástima SergioMeneses podrias haberte extendido con lo breve que fue lo miop
<libertcharrua> y lo interesante de tu charla
<SergioMeneses> libertcharrua, si.. pero no importa
<SergioMeneses> a la proxima me desquito
<SergioMeneses> xD
<n0rman> SergioMeneses: de que fue tu charla?
<SergioMeneses> sistema de archivos y permisos
<n0rman> ohh interesante
<n0rman> puedo preguntar fuera de conferencia? :P
<SergioMeneses> n0rman, pero no alcanze ha llegar a permisos
<DiegoTc> no se les olvide la encuesta
<SergioMeneses> bye everyone
<_marx_> hasta luego
<DiegoTc> hggdh,  a link to you lp account
<hggdh> DiegoTc: just a sec
<hggdh> https://edge.launchpad.net/~hggdh2
<hggdh> DiegoTc: ^
* m4v changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Logs del 23 de Enero https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/LogsEnero2010   || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
* m4v changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas ||Dia del Usuario Ubuntu || Logs del 23 de Enero https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/LogsEnero2010 || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat|| LLENAR ENCUESTA http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSRXBMW
<Jakeukalane_> se han colgado ya los logs en la wiki?
<m4v> sip
<m4v> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/LogsEnero2010
<setokaiba> buenas hay charla ahora?
<setokaiba> o ya se acabo?
<sara_> locaa
 * cousteau invita a todos a unirse a #ubuntu-es ya que este canal era sólo para la charla de hoy
<Jakeukalane> hola?
<bajista0127> hola
<Jakeukalane> este es el canal normal?
<Jakeukalane> es que se me han ido los canales que tenía, y no me acuerdo de como se llamaban
<Jakeukalane> ctcp Sapphire ping
<Sapphire> diga
<Jakeukalane> nada sorry
<Sapphire> ok
<Jakeukalane> estaba probando el lag
<Sapphire> buf, soy la persona menos indicada creo :P
<Sapphire> mas lag imposible
<Jakeukalane> ;-D
<Jakeukalane> jo
<Jakeukalane_> hola? intento conectarme a ubuntu-es y no hace nada
<m4v> Jakeukalane_: prueba ahora
<Jakeukalane_> gracias :-D
<Jakeukalane_> es que todavía no manejo muy bien esto, se me borraron los canales que tenía por defecto y no me acordaba de como añadirlos :-D
<Jakeukalane_> oks, como registro mi nick?
<cribef> buen dia
<krucks> ;-)
<cribef> krucks, hola
<Ducuchu> disculpen, el dia de las charlas de ubuntu es hoy?
<Ducuchu> o fue ayer??
<Ducuchu> buen dia! :)
<krucks> ayer
<Ducuchu> oooohhuuu.. :( y el log esta en la pagina.. supongo q aparece arriba
<Ducuchu> krucks: y q temas trataron?
<krucks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/LogsEnero2010
<Ducuchu> krucks: sabes ayer encontre un programa muy bonito de simulacion en ingeniería
<Ducuchu> krucks: y para hacerlo mas amigable usaron ubuntu! \O/ sabias?
<krucks> :O
<krucks> no
<Ducuchu> osea
<Ducuchu> no se.. si lo tomaron en cuenta pero alli dice
<Ducuchu> CAELinux 2009 is built on the basis of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS 64bit distribution with the latest updates and should support the most recent hardwares / chipset for one of the best compatibility and ease of use in the Linux world. It comes with a  kernel in version 2.6.24-24 with support  for 64 bit memory addressing  and  multiple CPUs.
<n-iCe> hay algún log de la platica?
<n-iCe> ya ví
<luis_> aja miamor
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-17
<doscabras> cuando es el próximo curso de ubuntu?
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-20
<sack16> hi
<magace8> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-21
<cabani> hola
<cabani> alguien en castellano
<cabani> español
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-22
<rtejadap2111> hola!!
<juanito1> hi
<renzo> holas?
<Luchex> hola alguien de peru
<clarios> Saludos
<clarios> estoy probando la charla
<clarios> donde encuentro esta opcion
<clarios> Si quieres saber la hora para tu ciudad, da clic en el enlace con la hora UTC, este te mostrará la hora local en tu ciudad.
<clarios> es sobre el dia del usuario de ubuntu
<clarios> no speaking spanish
<clarios> thank you
<Luchex> nadi habla aqui
<jose__> Tengo algunos problemas con ubuntu 10.10
<jose__> No puedo ver videos desde cualquier navegador
<jose__> Si hay alguien conectado me gustaría saberlo
<CuyLocoRabioso> Buenas tardes, yupi, primera vez que entro a una sala asi
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-23
<ivedci89> cuando se dicta la charla del dia del usuario ubuntu???
<ivedci89> cuando se dicta la charla del dia del usuario ubuntu???
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-16
<zh3r0n3> buenas
<BenettMexico> -_-
<cetony> hi
<GHERICO> ola..¿¿
 * dbertua saluda a todos
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-17
<SergioMeneses> prueba de lernid
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> test2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-20
<omar> olá gente
<leonborges> buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> leonborges, saludos
<leonborges> habrá  algún evento de Ubuntu este año 2012?
<SergioMeneses> leonborges, si claro.... hay varios
<SergioMeneses> por?
<leonborges> para asistir, tendrán las fechas y lugares
<leonborges> ?
<SergioMeneses> leonborges, usualmente sn en este canal
<SergioMeneses> son charlas instructivas
<SergioMeneses> seguro aparecera la invitacion por internet
<leonborges> ok, gracias, saludos
<UbuntuPlayer> Es verdad que el equivalente de chrome del centro de software es mejor que mozilla?
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-21
<belcross> hi
* m4v changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || No hay charlas en curso o programadas.
<ilist_131> hola!
<ilist_131> que pena molestarlos, tengo una duda ..
